# CMHR $3 Mission: Ozark Dec. Donation PG. 29



## Frankie (Nov 3, 2011)

:OKinteresting



:yeah




:wub





Please give me a few minutes of your time and read the entire post, it is the most important thing you will read on the forum this year!!

THAT'S RIGHT!

It is time for our 6th annual, $3 Mission of Thanks for CMHR!!



:yeah

Why $3? Because it is 3 weeks until Thanksgiving, yes really!!

Only $3?? Yes, we are asking each forum member to donate just $3 to CMHR, that's right only $3!

Other organizations ask for $50 and even $100, making it difficult for so many people to help who truly want to give.

Most people can handle the $3 and feel good for doing so.

DOES IT WORK??

Well, yes it does and it has for 5 years!! Last year we set a record for donations of over $6,000 and we did it $3 at a time!!

It is so dang simple it works wonderful!!

It is going to be a wonderful, long 3 weeks!! Please check this post often as we have prizes to give away, horse items to purchase and again this year we have 5 members who will be doing matches of your donations!! Last year we raised over $1000 on these matches alone. There may be a time when you give $5 a member will match that, or even more. So even if you have already donated, or are waiting on a match to make your dollar with more, make sure to check this post often.

Members and officers of CMHR will also post here often to let you know what it is your dollar is going towards. You will also hear success stories by CMHR foster parents and adopted parents!! But they can not do it alone! As the economy gets worse, the need for CMHR increase and we can all help, one person at a time, $3 at a time.

To donate: By paypal go to CMHR web site at www.chancesminihorserescue.org/ check on the left side of the page to donate.

We also have a new treasure, Tammie Miller. For US Mail:

Tammie Miller is CMHR'S current treasurer - her address is: 5846 Craven Rd, Emmett, Mi 48022 - Please make all checks or money orders payable to CMHR.

LETS GET THIS PARTY STARTED!!




:RollEyes



:RollEyes




oke








:BananaHappy





Who will be the first to donate their $3? Really, that is all we are asking for!! You may post here about your donation, maybe encourage others to do so as well, or you may donate privately!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 3, 2011)

NO pinning of this thread!!!

We will keep it active enough to keep it on the front page!!

Thank you again so much to all here at the forum for allowing us, and me to take up so much space and time!!

Love you,




:wub


----------



## minimomNC (Nov 3, 2011)

I have just donated $3 per horse in my barn and the one that isn't. So $36 is already sent by Paypal. I have been blessed to have wonderful horses and they said I needed to help out the ones not as spoiled as they are.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 3, 2011)

:wub








:yeah





Oh my goodness!! What a quick response!! Lets see,, that took just a few minutes, and if we have a donation every few minutes for 3 weeks,,,we should raise about 14 million dollars!!!



:shocked

Thank you so much, ALL of those in your barn are greatly greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## REO (Nov 3, 2011)

Carolyn in the house!















Getting the PARTY started!!!


----------



## chandab (Nov 3, 2011)

Got my donation in, each mini decided they should donate $3, so as of Oct that's 12 minis, so $36. Forgot to put a memo in that it was for the $3 mission.


----------



## Marty (Nov 4, 2011)

Carolyn, Thank you so much for doing this for us yet again, and all the people who support CMHR. Its been a very hard year: So many horses, lack of foster homes, and very little adoptions, but that's how it rolls in the rescue world. We have the cutest little babies in the nursery ready for adoption and thank heavens they were all born safe and healthy with no complications for them or their mothers. Check them out. We are presently having an Adoption Fair in hopes of getting some of these guys a home for the holidays. Please stop by and take a look. Thanks to all again.

http://whirlwindproduction.com/auction/donationfair/index.php


----------



## Connie P (Nov 4, 2011)

Here we go! Thank you so much Carolyn!








Tammie Miller is CMHR'S current treasurer - her address is: 5846 Craven Rd, Emmett, Mi 48022 - *Please make all checks or* *money orders payable to CMHR.*

Donations are what keeps us able to help the horses in need. This year we have helped several horses that have come to us through different situations. We have had three foals born in the rescue this year as Marty mentioned in her previous post. All three are colts so they will be gelded before they are adopted. We will be telling you about different horses as this post grows!

Our foster homes in Oklahoma experienced the worst drought this past summer so we provided them with the hay needed to continue to foster their horses. This was a huge expense for CMHR, but it is our committment to the horses that are in our care.

Every 3.00 helps tremendously! Thank you so very much to all whom have supported CMHR through the years.


----------



## minifreishorsefarm (Nov 4, 2011)

Just donated $6. 3 for me and 3 for my daughter





Marsha


----------



## StacyRz (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm going to donate $3 from each of my two minis, myself, my 2 sons and my 4 month old daughter



And $2 from my stingy husband.



So $20





I'd also like to donate a small prize if that's ok. How can I do that?


----------



## Connie P (Nov 4, 2011)

Yay! We are off to a great start!








I consulted with my barn helper Ayden this morning and we decided that we would like to donate 3.00 from each of our horses currently in the barn.

20 horses times 3.00 each equals 60.00! Aww heck, might as well make it an even $100.00!

What's that? Oh the 3.00 Mission Of Thanks runs for three weeks?

Well Ayden says we should donate 100.00 per week for all 3 weeks!











Tammie I will hand deliver our 300.00 donation tomorrow if you are going to be home and then I can pick up my halter order at the same time!

Ayden and I are fostering Lyon for CMHR at this current time. He was unfortunately just dumped off by his family. He came in at a body score of 3 and now - well............he's a bit chubby!





Here he is the day I picked him up






And here he is 45 days later!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 4, 2011)

:yeah





Oh my goodness!!! What an awesome first uhhh, 12 hours!! You are all THE very best and I do mean that!!

Each donation of $3 is so important,,,it isn't "just" giving $3, it is the caring behind it and adding your $3 to the next $3 to the next!!

If you would like to donate an item, please just message me and I will add to the others I have received. Please do not be concerned if you do not see your prize offered right away,,,we have 3 weeks.

Connie, that is one awesome horse, you guys have done a kick butt job!! You should be proud, because that horse sure does look proud!!


----------



## 2minis4us (Nov 4, 2011)

I just donated !!


----------



## Hawks_Eye_Minis (Nov 4, 2011)

ill donate when i get paid.. I also have a couple mini coolers and sheets that i made and are sitting in my back room if they can use them id send them out


----------



## Frankie (Nov 4, 2011)

:wub





This time of year is so good for one's own heart!

You guys are just the very very best!!!!!!!!!!

YOU have made my day so much better. Coming here and reading the generosity of such awesome people, it's bound to make your heart smile!


----------



## Reble (Nov 4, 2011)

Frankie said:


> :wub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the best time of the year, to give.





I think this is a wonderful start and just thought the $3.00 a mini is the best way for all that can afford it should go.

I just did my donation through pay pal so easy

*7X3 = $21.00*

Just go here, http://www.chancesminihorserescue.org/


----------



## Flying minis (Nov 4, 2011)

So my minis (5) said $3 each, then my biggies got crabby and wanted in, so $6 each for the 5 of them (cuz they said they're twice as big) and the 3 dogs said they'd go in for the amount of a bag of biscuits, so long and short, just sent $50 your way through paypal. . .


----------



## mdegner (Nov 4, 2011)

We lost a dear friend this year who herself rescued many animals over the years. In fact, her brother told a funny story at the funeral about driving down the highway in Las Vegas and having to pull over and wade into traffic to rescue the most raggedy, flea-bitten mongrel he'd ever seen. She also rescued some minis and they stayed with her to the end.

In memory of our beloved Eleanor Mondale, we will donate $100.00.

We take comfort knowing she will spend eternity riding her "Silver Stallion".

(Will send via the US post office once I find an address)


----------



## Frankie (Nov 4, 2011)

She sure sounds like my kind of person!! Wow!!

Thank you so much!!

I just am so taken back by how so many of you have stepped up so early in our $3 Mission campaign. It is truly Thanksgiving!!

For US Mail Donations!!

Tammie Miller is CMHR'S current treasurer - her address is: 5846 Craven Rd, Emmett, Mi 48022 - Please make all checks or money orders payable to CMHR.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok Tammie!! You are so going to love me by the time this is all over. lol



:shocked





I REALLY think we need a first day total! I have never seen this many respond within the first 24 hours, amazing!!

So Tammie!!

Whatdowegot??


----------



## Tammie (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello Everyone!




I would like to take a moment to introduce myself....My name is Tammie Miller and I am the new treasurer for CMHR. I can't tell you how excited I am to be involved with this rescue and with this years $3 Mission of Thanks!



:



:HappyBounce








I would like to personally thank each and everyone of you from the bottom of my heart for your generosity and support of CMHR....we couldn't do it without you!! I am so proud to be affiliated with such a wonderful organization with so many BIG hearted supporters!!!








Without further delay......our total after approximately 24 hours(without matches) is $174.00 (PLEASE NOTE: This only includes donations that have actually been received as of the posting of this message)









We are off to a FABULOUS start!! You guys ROCK!!!!


----------



## mdegner (Nov 4, 2011)

Must be new math....I counted more than that unless, there was a typo?? LOL


----------



## Tammie (Nov 4, 2011)

Nope....no new math



Just counting the donations that have actually been received via Paypal. Haven't received any checks yet.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 4, 2011)

:yeah





AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWSOME!!

WHAT A GREAT FIRST 24 HOURS!!!

Thanks Tammie so much for all you do, this will be a great Mission for you!!

Yes,,,we only want what has been received!!

Wow,,,,,,,wow,,,,,,,,,what a great total!!!

Thank you to each and every person,,,,,,personally, thank you!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 5, 2011)

This is the day the hay delivery arrived in Oklahoma! Without all of your wonderful donations this would not have been possible! THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU! Our Oklahoma fosters were in terrible trouble with the drought and absolutely no way to secure any hay. This was a VERY happy day for all of us!
















I would also like to take this opportunity to thank all of our fosters. Without people stepping up to foster we would have no way to help. We sure do appreciate each and every one of you very very much!

What an awesome first day total! YAY! Thank you to all!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey Tam - is it possible to do a running total of pledges and then an actual total of what has come in? That would be awesome! Thanks so much!





Looks like that would be 549.00 pledged on day 1, plus some gifts and a donation without a total here to add in from 2minis4us...............

WOW! Unbelievable! You guys rock!






Onward we go, on our way to help more littles in need!






:yeah


----------



## mdegner (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank you Connie. I sent a private message requesting that last night. Obviously, since I pledged yesterday and put my check in the mail, you wouldn't have it yet. But pledge, I did and I felt a teensy bit sensitive about the implication that it wasn't recognized since it was not via PayPal or another immediate way of payment.

Good luck and may you break past records on funds raised this year!


----------



## lucky seven (Nov 5, 2011)

Donated $6 via paypal for my two boys.


----------



## Connie P (Nov 5, 2011)

mdegner said:


> Thank you Connie. I sent a private message requesting that last night. Obviously, since I pledged yesterday and put my check in the mail, you wouldn't have it yet. But pledge, I did and I felt a teensy bit sensitive about the implication that it wasn't recognized since it was not via PayPal or another immediate way of payment.
> 
> Good luck and may you break past records on funds raised this year!



Absolutely mdegner!  I completely understand your feelings and want to be sure to recognize each and every blessing!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 5, 2011)

:yeah

What a great way to start our Mission!!

Connie, thanks so much for posting about the hay delivery. I think it is so helpful that members get to see where their money is actually going, what a great visual!!

Tomorrow!!!! Sunday!!!!! FIRST PRIZE TO BE GIVEN AND IT IS ONE PAST POPULAR PRIZE!! SEE YOU THEN!!!!


----------



## Marty (Nov 6, 2011)

Our good friend Paula from Texas was fostering two brothers for us, Snip and Soldier. At that time I was mostly working adoptions. When I told her we had an adoption for Snip and one for Soldier arranged, she wasn't going to give them up too easily. Since Snip was going to end up living in her own home town, that turned out ok. But when I told her Soldier was going to New York to live, Paula was so heartbroken. A couple of weeks later, I learned that the potential adoptive home was falling through due to his zoning regulations which would prohibit a horse on that property. The next thing we knew was that Paula wanted to adopt Soldier as her own. She promptly changed his name to Teddy and the rest is history. We were so excited that Paula brought Teddy to Worlds for a little exhibition to show what a rescue horse can do. Teddy is solid as a rock and loves to work. He pricks those ears forward and can't wait to go driving. Since this video was made, Teddy has continued to compete and win. This video makes me cry everytime I see it.


----------



## Connie P (Nov 6, 2011)

That was certainly a very special moment Marty. Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## Tammie (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow! this sure is exciting....I can't wait to get to my computer everyday to see how we are doing.

Yesterdays total donations received (there were no pledges)were $306.00($300.00 of which was pledged the day before) combined with $594.00 from the previous day($174.00 donations received + $420.00 in pledges-) for a sub total of $900.00 - the $300.00 pledge that is now a donation for a grand total of $600 in pledges & donations! What an awesome 2 day total!!!!











This post was edited from an earlier grand total of $900.00 -- I realized that a $300.00 pledge that was made on the 4th became a donation on the 5th and I did not subtract it. I would also like to explain that we are just going to be posting the actual donations received from here on out as it is almost impossible to keep track on a pledge when it becomes a donation as most forum members do not use their real names.This will also give a much more accurate total to what has actually been donated. All donations will be recognized when they are received and they are no less appreciated than any other donation...I apologize if this offends anyone.

Can't wait to see what the first prize being offered later today is!!!

Thank you to everyone for opening your hearts and your wallets in support of CMHR....we appreciate you all so much!!!


----------



## REO (Nov 6, 2011)

Aw rats. I've been up all night & fixing to go to bed. I'll miss whatever the prize is.

Thank you to all that have given so far!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 6, 2011)

Taaaa-Daaaaaa!~!

Our first prize this year is from a long long time supporter of CMHR. Lisa from Ozark Mountain has stepped up yet again as she does each year. Lisa always gives and has never been asked, it says so much about her and the wonderful person she shows from the inside!! Thank you Lisa for your help again this year!!




:yeah





Our first prize is a donation from Ozark Mountain, it is a surprise!! It is a bucket filled with wonderful tack, and your only hint is, we will need your horses size as well as your size.

HMMMMMMMM!!

It is going up for auction as of right now, on this post only. The bidding starts at $25, but I can say, the contents of the surprise bucket is double that starting bid! You DO have to post your bid here.

Make sure to read all posts to know what the bid is currently up to.

The bidding will end at 7 p.m. central time, Sunday.

Ask anyone, these buckets were awesome last year!!

Thank you Lisa so very much!!

If making a donation and it is not for the surprise bucket, please let us know.

We want ALL today, not just bids on the bucket!!

Promise, we want you to be able to help,,,we are only asking for $3.

Thank you,,,,so much to everyone!!


----------



## lucky seven (Nov 6, 2011)

Marty thanks for showing that video of Teddy, he may have been a "rescue" but that wasn't any fault of his. The people in his life let him down and he was very lucky to end up in your rescue. Please keep up the great work.


----------



## Flying minis (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok, I'll play! I'll kick off the bucket at $30.00!


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 6, 2011)

I will be sending a donation via check this week. It won't be much, but every little bit helps.


----------



## Tammie (Nov 6, 2011)

topnotchminis said:


> I will be sending a donation via check this week. It won't be much, but every little bit helps.


Thank you topnotchmini's....you are so right every little bit helps!


----------



## chandab (Nov 6, 2011)

I'll bid $35 on the bucket


----------



## wwminis (Nov 6, 2011)

W W Miniature Horse Farm would like to bit $50.00 






Bill & Wanalynn


----------



## Frankie (Nov 6, 2011)

wooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooo!!!!

It's a beautiful day to be thankful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you Lisa for your continuous support of CMHR!





And..... thank you one and all for every donation. There is no donation too small! You are all the best!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 6, 2011)

This is Rocket - he came to us when a concerned citizen went to look at some horses and found both he and a mare named Cherry very underweight and in need of a good home. She purchased the horses herself to get them out of the situation and surrendered them both to CMHR. Cherry found a very loving home within 3 months and Rocket spent a little over a year in his wonderful foster home. He has now been adopted by his foster mom Jackie and will live out his days with his buddy "Cooper" aka "Billy Bob" whom Jackie also adopted from CMHR. Love to share these happy endings.








Rocket shortly after arriving at Jackie's.






and this is Rocket today with his buddy Cooper and his wonderful mom Jackie!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 6, 2011)

:yeah





A little over an hour left on the auction for the wonderful surprise bucket!!!

The bid is at $50,,,I can tell you it is worth that and more!!!!!

ONE HOUR!!!



:shocked


----------



## chandab (Nov 6, 2011)

I'll bid $55 on the bucket.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 6, 2011)

Chanda,,,,,,,,,congratulations!!!!!!

You have the winning bid on our first prize!!!

We need to contact Lisa and let her know a horse's size and your size!!!!

You will love it all!!!!!

Thank you so much!!!!

Look for many more surprises to come!!!

Our mission is simple, please offer $3 of Thanks!!!!


----------



## chandab (Nov 6, 2011)

Frankie said:


> Chanda,,,,,,,,,congratulations!!!!!!
> 
> You have the winning bid on our first prize!!!
> 
> ...


WooHoo! I know I'm making a donation to CMHR, but I rarely win anything. I can't wait to get the bucket and see what's in it. [Just sent Paypal to CMHR for the $55 for the bucket.]

I sent you a PM, I'm having problems with my e-mail (its off/on problem).

Thanks.


----------



## Marty (Nov 7, 2011)

For those that don't know, Bill and Wannalynn are rescuers themselves. For many years now they have taken in quite a few dwarves they happily call The Brat Pack. They have gone above and beyond for these little creatures and gave them a safe place to call home. Its more than generous of them to give to CMHR.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 7, 2011)

I read something on a sign yesterday I just had to share, a light bulb went off!!

"Thanksgiving, the word is a verb, is should show action"

How true!!

Thank you to all of you for making our $3 Mission of Thanks, your action!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 7, 2011)

It's so gloomy outside, in a large part of the country, some getting snow for the first time!!



:shocked

While you are warm inside, reading about these wonderful little horses, take the time to go to CMHR web site,,,hunt down that paypal button on the first page and give your $3 while it's fresh on your mind!!

We have a match coming up in a few days. Your money will be worth even more!!

Any day is a great day to give,,,how about Monday!














Each and every one of you,,,thank you so very much!! YOU make it all happen!!

Connie, thank you for the foster and adoption updates!! Wonderful to hear about!

To donate: By paypal go to CMHR web site at www.chancesminihorserescue.org/ check on the left side of the page to donate.

We also have a new treasure, Tammie Miller. For US Mail:

Tammie Miller is CMHR'S current treasurer - her address is: 5846 Craven Rd, Emmett, Mi 48022 - Please make all checks or money orders payable to CMHR.


----------



## Connie P (Nov 7, 2011)

Carolyn!

I want to let our wonderful donors know that every horse that comes into CMHR'S foster system is immediately checked over by a vet and gelded (if a stallion), vaccinated, wormed the whole nine yards. If any diagnostic testing needs to be done that is also taken care of at this time. It is all of your wonderful donations that help us to take care of these bills. We also help any foster home with feed and farrier if need be. We sure do appreciate each and every person that makes a donation as this enables us to carry on and help those in need. Thank you all so much!

Congratulations Chanda! I know you will enjoy your bucket of goodies!


----------



## chandab (Nov 8, 2011)

Connie P said:


> :Congratulations Chanda! I know you will enjoy your bucket of goodies!


Thank you! Can't wait to get it and see what's in it.


----------



## Tammie (Nov 8, 2011)

So sorry I haven't updated our total until now, I have been having phone/internet problems but I hope it is fixed now.

Congratulations Chanda on winning our 1st prize...Hope you enjoy it!!





Our grand total of donations received so far is $535.00.









. This does not include any of the pledged amounts that will be coming by check in the mail....I'll let you know as those arrive.

Thank you again everyone for all you do for CMHR! God Bless you all!


----------



## wingnut (Nov 8, 2011)

I talked to my girls and they all agreed we had to remember to do this this year.

So, that's $3 each for Cha Cha, Izzy, Missy, Baby, Lucy & Ethel.

Then the dogs got their noses out of joint, so I added $3 more each for Boo, Hermione and Sadie.

Then the cat was like "What am I? Chopped liver?" Which meant another $3 to make Mr. Simba stop pouting.

I'm not telling the kids.


----------



## chandab (Nov 8, 2011)

Perhaps someone can help me out. My e-mail to Lisa at Ozark bounced back, I used the e-mail on the website, but it bounce back today.

Edited to say: I resent the e-mail, and Lisa got it the second time, they were having server problems yesterday.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 8, 2011)

I know during the work week it is hard for many to check in on the post,,,to those that still take the time to do so AND to donate,,,THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH!!

It hasn't even been a week, we are on the right track!!!!

Thanks to Connie, and Marty for posting of foster and adopted horses. I for one love hearing about them. I wonder why?? lol

I know it is not an easy job for Tammie either, we create more work for her and she just does it!! But it's a good kind of work!! Thank you!!


----------



## Tammie (Nov 8, 2011)

Have I told you how awesome you all are?





It's been a great day....another $136.00 in donations received today! Woo Hoo!! That gives us a grand total so far of $616.00 in donations received.

We also received our first mail in donation from Mary Wilson-Degner for $100.00 in memory of Eleanor Mondale. Thank you so much for your generosity Mary and to all of you who have so generously donated....we couldn't do it without your support!!





Stayed tuned......


----------



## New mini (Nov 9, 2011)

Just donated $10.00 for my 1 mini, 1 16 hand and in memory of my buddy horse I lost 6 years ago.


----------



## Connie P (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow - it is amazing how quickly 3.00 can add up! Fantastic! Thank you all so much. Every dollar helps so much.


----------



## Lori W (Nov 9, 2011)

I want in on the action, too!






I'm pledging $3 each for my 5 minis (including our 4 month old filly), $4 for my half Haflinger pony (because he's bigger than a mini) and $6 each for my two big horses. If my math is right, that's $31.

All my horses are grateful for the work CMHR does on behalf of these little equines. My 'kids' are safe and snug, fed and cared for, and want every horse to have the same.

Can't wait to see what other prizes are coming up to bid on!


----------



## Eagle (Nov 9, 2011)

I finally managed to find time to make my donation. I sent $3 dollars for each of my 6 horses and $2 from my dog cos she felt left out



$20.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!

You ARE my kind of people!!











No match, no prize, just 100% caring!!

Thank you so much for making all the $3 add up so quickly!!

WHAT AN AWESOME TOTAL SO FAR!!!!!!!!!!!











Tammie, thanks so much for keep up with all coming in, your time is so very much appreciated!!

Y O U G U Y S A R E T H E V E R Y B E S T!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 9, 2011)

It's got to be somebody's payday??

Right??



:wink

While you're thinking about it, go to the first page of this post and you will find the information on how to donate!!

Pass it on.......pay it forward!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 9, 2011)

This is such an exciting time for CMHR! THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!


----------



## Tammie (Nov 10, 2011)

I so agree Connie.....What an exciting time!!






I look forward to logging on to my computer and going out to my mailbox . It just warms my heart to know there are so many generous people out there willing to help!






God Bless you all and you as well Carolyn for putting this all together for us year after year!!











Our 1st weeks grand total of donations received is $677.00!! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## bevann (Nov 10, 2011)

Mailing a check for $100 today.I will also donate a rather hard to find Pair of 5x7 matted and framed Hildred Goodwine cards put out by AMHA many years ago."the Befuddled Farrier is 1 and the other is "Snacktime".Overall size of light wooden frames is 5X7 ,mats are white and print inside.Original oil paintings opf these Hildred Goodwine prints are in the National Cowgirl Hall of Fame in Texas.I think they are quite unique and worth a good size donation to CHMR.I will box securely and send them to the winner.I hope that there might be a bidding war to see who gets them.I will let CMHR decide the best route to get the biggest donation.These really are special&quite scarce I think.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 10, 2011)

Bev, thank you again so much!! You come through for CMHR year after year after year!!

Your continued support is so greatly appreciated!!



:yeah

Thank you to each of you, what a good first week total!!



:salute


----------



## Frankie (Nov 10, 2011)

For Veterans Day we are asking for a special donation!!

11-11-11

So in honor of your special Veteran we are asking for $11 on 11-11-11. Maybe they were an animal person who would appreciate you making a donation to CMHR in their name.

Do you have a Veteran in your life who has supported all of us?

We would love to hear his/her story here as at this time of Thanksgiving, there is no other group of people we should be so very thankful for! 



:yeah





So for Thursday, we hope you can make that $11 donation and please share your story.

I am pledging my $11. I can not name just one of my special veterans. There are too many, Grandfather, Father, Husband, Brother, Son, Aunt, Niece and several Uncles. Coincidental, there are 11...strange but very true!!

They served in WWI, WWII, Korean War, Beirut Conflict, Desert Storm, Iraq and Afghanistan. Army, Navy, Marines, Air Force and Military Intelligence.

To all of my family, and to all of your family, I offer you my Thanksgiving!!

Even if you do not make a donation, in honor of all our veterans, we would still love to hear about your veteran who has done so much for us all.

Thank you

To all our veterans, THANK YOU FOR ALL YOU HAVE GIVEN!!


----------



## chandab (Nov 10, 2011)

My dad was in the Navy, but didn't serve during war time. My mom's half-brother was shot down in WWII, MIA, still don't know where.

Thanks to all our veterans.


----------



## REO (Nov 11, 2011)

My husband was in Desert Storm for 11 months. Up near the fighting. Scud missile flying around. We'd been living in Germany when his unit got orders. So I got sent home to CA to wait it out. I was SO happy to see him come home!!! Then the Army sent us to OK.


----------



## Connie P (Nov 11, 2011)

Love hearing about all of our wonderful veterans whom have served our country. One more thing to be so thankful for!

Thank you Carolyn!


----------



## Tammie (Nov 11, 2011)

What a fabulous idea Carolyn...I've donated my $11 for my son, LCPL Justin McTaggart of the US Marines.

I'd like to share my wonderful surprise I recieved in the early morning hours yesterday...it doesn't get much better than this!








Pinch me I must be dreaming....at least that's what I thought at 1:30 yesterday morning as I was awoke by a soft voice saying, "Mom...Mom...hey Mom." I rolled over and realized I was not dreaming and my son was standing right there beside me. I had no idea he was coming home on leave and it was the MOST WONDERFUL surprise!!











No change in our total donations received $677.00. BUT we did get a generous pledge of $100 from Bevann that she will be sending by check. Bevann has also generously donated 2 framed Hildred Goodwine cards put out by AMHA.

Thank you Bevann and to all who have opened their hearts and donated!We appreciate you all so much!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow, what wonderful stories,,,thank you so much for sharing. Tammie, that had to be your best morning ever!!

Not to late, please share your veteran story!!



:wub


----------



## SilverDollar (Nov 12, 2011)

For all the veterans and their families who sacrifice so much, the words "thank you" just don't seem to be enough. But I will say them anyways: THANK YOU!!!





My father was a veteran of WWII and the Korean War. I've also been doing a lot of genealogy research and have learned of veterans in my family that have served in all the major wars including WWI, the Civil War, the War of 1812 and the Revolutionary War. So, in honor of ALL the veterans and Veterans Day 11/11/11, I am donating $111, which my company will match dollar-for-dollar! So that will be a total of $222. Yay!

Tammie, what a wonderful surprise!! I hope you enjoy spending precious moments this weekend with your son while he's on leave.


----------



## Connie P (Nov 12, 2011)

Good morning sweet Carolyn. I have had some people write me to ask what happened to the CMHR 3.00 Mission Of Thanks thread as the header is a little confusing. Any way that you could change the header back for us today? You know how much I appreciate you right?


----------



## Tammie (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you all so much for sharing all your wonderful veteran's stories!





As of this morning our total donations received are $698.00 with an additional pledge of $111.00 from Silver dollar that her company will match for a total of $222.00 --- Thank you so much!!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 12, 2011)

Getting close to that 1,000.00 mark.












Thank you to all!


----------



## REO (Nov 12, 2011)

I changed it for you. I hope Carolyn doesn't mind. I'd hate for CMHR to lose money from the confusion!


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 12, 2011)

REO said:


> I changed it for you. I hope Carolyn doesn't mind. I'd hate for CMHR to lose money from the confusion!






:yeah


----------



## shadowpaints (Nov 12, 2011)

my sis and i would like to donate a prize! we will also pay shipping! who do i talk to about that? every one could bid on it and raise more money


----------



## REO (Nov 12, 2011)

Last year *I* just posted a prize right here in the thread. I donated a thing and said the first person to donate $xx wins. When I knew they'd paid CMHR I mailed the prize out.

I raised over $100 for CMHR last year that way!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you Robin! I appreciate that! Our little elf Carolyn must be over the top busy today.








Shadowpaints I am not sure how Carolyn would like that to run so I will wait for her to come on in and give directions. This is her show and she does such a fabulous job!


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 12, 2011)

I have the following to send to the highest bidder. Bidding will end at noon tomorrow (sunday) Eastern time. (11 central) I will pay shipping and mail as soon as I get confirmation that it has been paid and I get an address.

This is an extra large mini halter that I have added some "bling" to.











The dots are gold colored and alternated with rhinestones.

Have Fun!!!


----------



## Ojai Minis (Nov 12, 2011)

This is my favorite thread! I'm not active on the forum anymore but I come here each year just to read and participate in this awesome cause! Thank you, Carolyn, for keeping this going year after year! And to all you wonderful, caring CMHR board members and foster homes for your love and care of the poor little horses that need help.

I want to offer a match. I will match the total of today's donations. (paypal paid by midnight PST)

Have a great day!

Liz


----------



## WeeOkie (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey, Liz, I just took you up on your offer to match.

Rita


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 12, 2011)

My hubby and I just sent $10.00 thru paypal. Carolyn T2 says hi



.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, you guys have been busy without me, and boy am I glad!!

I moved back to Indiana about 5 weeks ago, have been staying with some friends, but got the keys to my house today!!



:yeah although I didn't move, I had to go measure for things, curtains, other odds and ends, fencing, you know, the have to stuff!!

If you would like to donate a prize, please message me with the information and I will put it up as we can. We still have several prizes to go!! Like to spread them out just a little, plus save some for the big push during the last week. Any and all are greatly appreciated!!





Liz, I was soooooo happy to see you here. I too enjoy this post so very much and knowing you will be here just adds to that excitement!!

Lets have a great Sunday!!!

Thank you to each and every one, and I do mean to ALL!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 12, 2011)

:unsure





Misty sure needs that halter: I start the bidding at $15!!!


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Frankie said:


> :unsure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And it would be soo pretty on her.


----------



## Tammie (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you so much Liz for matching our donations received yesterday....how very kind and generous of you!











Thank you to everyone who has offerend to donate prizes to help us make more money!! We so appreciate your generosity!





Thank you Dannigirl for offering the halter for auction....LOVE the bling!!



The current bid by Carolyn for this halter is $15....if you would like this halter please bid on it before Noon (EST).

Our total donations received yesterday were $60 that will be matched $ per $ by Liz. Woo Hoo! so that will be a total of $120!! Plus we had the $111 pledge by silver dollar that will be matched by her company for another $222.

So our actual donations received grand total is.......$758!!!!









With matches and pledges the total is $1,140.








You guys ROCK!!!!!

Enjoy your Sunday....today is Thanksgiving Day here at my home as will be celebrating with my son before he returns to North Carolina tomorrow!


----------



## Ojai Minis (Nov 13, 2011)

:yeah


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you Carolyn for offering your time to host this again for CMHR and the horses! It's so much fun keeping up with it.

Thank you Tammie for keeping up with the money and giving updates! I know that is very time consuming. 

And lastly, but certainly not least, THANK YOU to all who are participating, matching and donating prizes!!! CMHR couldn't run without all of you!

Happy Sunday! 

~Shannon


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 13, 2011)

dannigirl said:


> I have the following to send to the highest bidder. Bidding will end at noon tomorrow (sunday) Eastern time. (11 central) I will pay shipping and mail as soon as I get confirmation that it has been paid and I get an address.
> 
> This is an extra large mini halter that I have added some "bling" to.
> 
> ...


Hurry!!!!! Only one hour left.


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Frankie said:


> :unsure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

email me an address and I will get your halter in the mail early this week. [email protected]

Angie


----------



## Frankie (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah!!!!! We so needed a new halter!! Now I don't have to go hunt, it is just perfect!!

I will message you,,,thank you so much, I will get the money to Tammie!!

Thanks for the wonderful donation!!




:wub





WE ONLY HAVE JUST OVER A WEEK TO GO!! ONLY $3 FOR OUR MISSION OF THANKS!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 13, 2011)

TAA-DAA

Lisa from Ozark Tack has offered yet another amazing bucket of mini-surprises!!



:yeah

It is a bucket FILLED with items/tack for you miniatures!!

Your only hint is, we will need your miniatures size, your size and we might even need your favorite color!!

This bucket will be auctioned off on this thread.

Please make sure to read any previous posts to have the correct current bid.

Bidding closes at 7 pm central time on Monday.

This will be the best thing that you win all year, Lisa always makes sure of it.

Thank you again Lisa for your continued support, you are the best!!

The bidding starts at $25 and I can tell you it is worth more than double!!

Let the fun begin!!



:yeah


----------



## Frankie (Nov 13, 2011)

TAA-DAA

Lisa from Ozark Tack has offered yet another amazing bucket of mini-surprises!!



:yeah

It is a bucket FILLED with items/tack for you miniatures!!

Your only hint is, we will need your miniatures size, your size and we might even need your favorite color!!

This bucket will be auctioned off on this thread.

Please make sure to read any previous posts to have the correct current bid.

Bidding closes at 7 pm central time on Monday.

This will be the best thing that you win all year, Lisa always makes sure of it.

Thank you again Lisa for your continued support, you are the best!!

The bidding starts at $25 and I can tell you it is worth more than double!!

Let the fun begin!!



:yeah


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 13, 2011)

I will bid $30


----------



## Ojai Minis (Nov 13, 2011)

I will bid $35.


----------



## wingnut (Nov 13, 2011)

Ojai Minis said:


> I will bid $35.


Make my bid $43. I like odd numbers


----------



## Frankie (Nov 13, 2011)

:yeah



oke




:BananaHappy

I just love a good bidding war!!

All who won the surprise buckets last year had nothing but wonderful praise for Lisa and Ozark and what they put together!!

Lisa thank you again so much!!

This is going to be a BIG week and a half, so much more to come!!

Prizes





Matches





Bigger Matches



:SoCool

Fun



:HappyBounce

And tons of donations for CMHR

With all we do here, don't forget the reason!!

Again to all, we are only asking for $3 from each member. We feel this amount lets everyone be able to contribute.

Thank you to all!!

Current bid is $43


----------



## Ojai Minis (Nov 13, 2011)

#44 is my favorite number so that is my bid - *$44*


----------



## candycar (Nov 14, 2011)

I love surprises! I bid $46


----------



## Tammie (Nov 14, 2011)

I love a good bidding war too Carolyn....can't wait to see who wins!! It's not to late to bid on this wonderful bucket from Lisa at Ozark Mountain. I hear it is filled with wonderful stuff!! The bidding on this item ends at 7pm (central time). Currently the high bid is $46....Do I hear $50?





I just can't thank you all enough for your generosity....It is GREATLY appreciated by all of us here at CMHR and all the horses your generosity allows us to help. Thank you!! Thank you!! Thank you!!

Congratulations to Carolyn for winning the halter with a bid of $15...that was so generously donated by Dannigirl. Thanks again Dannigirl...enjoy your halter Carolyn!!

Our grand total in donations received as of this morning is $933.00!!!








With additional pledges totaling $322 + $15 for the halter which will put our total at $1,270.


----------



## happy appy (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll move it to $48!


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll bid $50!


----------



## wingnut (Nov 14, 2011)

topnotchminis said:


> I'll bid $50!


You guys are making me work too hard! $55


----------



## Frankie (Nov 14, 2011)

Just a few hours to go!!!!!

We are at $55









For everyone else, we hope you take the time to donate your $3 today!! Mondays are iffy at best, lets make this a great Monday!!

How to donate is on page 1, please let us know if we can help you in any way!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 14, 2011)

We have a winner!!! Congratulations Joy,,,you are going to love it!!

We need to get in touch with Lisa, we need your miniature of choice size, and your size!!!

More, much more great things to come!!

Thank you to all!!



:yeah


----------



## wingnut (Nov 14, 2011)

Wooohooo!!!!! It's my lucky week





P.S. I sent you a private mail through the system here. Let me know if you don't get it


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 14, 2011)

wingnut said:


> Wooohooo!!!!! It's my lucky week
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats!


----------



## Tammie (Nov 15, 2011)

Woo Hoo!! Congratulations Joy on winning the bucket of tack and stuff from Lisa at Ozark Mountain. I'm sure you will LOVE it!!

Thanks again to Lisa from Ozark Mountain for generously donating these prizes. We can't thank you enough.





Our total of donations received as of this morning is $1,033!!!!!! With pledges $222.00 and $15 for the halter donated by dannigirl and $55 for the last bucket auction prize our total will be $1,325!!!











A little over a week left to donate....remember we are only asking for $3! You can make a difference!!








I forgot to mention this morning I received a $100 check from Bevann in yesterdays mail....Thank you so much Bevann!! this does not change the total I just wanted to let Bevann know that her check arrived.


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 15, 2011)

Last year at this time we must have had ten minis, because I pledged $3 for each of them. But not for a one time donation - I pledged that amount ($30) for each MONTH, all year. Situations changed (hubby got laid off) and minis came and went, but we have ten minis NOW and will continue our monthly donation as long as we can. It is set up through our on-line banking as a scheduled payment every month. Easy to do and fairly painless. I encourage others to try it!!


----------



## SampleMM (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm on my way to Post Office to mail my check. Thank you CMHR for all you do.


----------



## Marty (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you all so much for what you are doing.

Surprising to say, CMHR is one of the very few rescues out there that believe in gelding stallions. One of our most important policies in CMHR is to geld all stallions. We don't care who they are, where they came from, who they sired, and how nice and gentle they might be, they are getting gelded. Part of this money you are donating goes to gelding every stallion that comes into CMHR. This seems to have been the year of the boys in CMHR and we have no problem gelding any stallion as soon as he is physically able.

We actually had one little stallion found in deplorable condition on the roads wandering around and a Good Samaritan saw him and thought the thing to do was to catch him and turn him in someone's pasture that was full of mares. How about that one? The authorities were called to remove him and he was incarcerated at the mounted police barn and held until he came into CMHR. He was one scared little appaloosa horsey and was a complete mess.

Lyon went to Connie to foster where she fed this poor hungry thing and got him on his feet so to speak that by the way, weren't done in a million years. He was vetted, gelded, socialized, and given the super duper show clip and beauty makeover. Lyon was just adopted this week at our Adoption Fair and will have a good life as a little gelding.


----------



## Tammie (Nov 15, 2011)

targetsmom said:


> Last year at this time we must have had ten minis, because I pledged $3 for each of them. But not for a one time donation - I pledged that amount ($30) for each MONTH, all year. Situations changed (hubby got laid off) and minis came and went, but we have ten minis NOW and will continue our monthly donation as long as we can. It is set up through our on-line banking as a scheduled payment every month. Easy to do and fairly painless. I encourage others to try it!!


Thank you....Thank you...Thank you Mary!!! Your monthly donations arrive like clockwork and are GREATLY appreciated. Thank you so much for your generosity...it is truly appreciated.



You have a heart of gold!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2011)

:yeah

You guys never cease to amaze me!! Just went it gets a little slow, many of you step up and make things add up!! Thank you so very much!!

I can tell you we have some amazing and new prizes, gifts to come!! There are 2 I am beyond excited about.



:shocked

Thank you again to Lisa,, she just goes above and beyond for CMHR and too for the winners of the Ozark surprise buckets.

Thanksgiving is a verb, please give!!

We also have 2 more matches to go,,,all jammed packed into the last week and a half!!

Stay tuned!

For all who have given, thank you just isn't enough, we hope you know how very special each and every one of you are to CMHR!!

Marty thank you so much for the updates on the horses you have given so much for,, I so love to read about them,,makes my heart smile!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2011)

Our next prize has been donated and WRITTEN by our own Marty!!





"Christmas On Miniature Mountain" is a wonderful book for children, well, all who love miniatures!!





"Christmas is the time that grants each and every one of us a portal into the magical enchantment of the imagination. Holly the Miniature Horse is back again, this time to share and incredible Christmas legend with you. Learn yet another use and secret talent of the Miniature Horse as you experience the excitement and joy of the season. Find out why this small herd embarked into a challenging blizzard on Christmas Eve as you discover their destination."

Entire amount bid will go to CMHR...your postage, shipping is already covered!!

I will let you start the bidding on this treasure, bidding will end at 7 p.m. Central Time on Weds.

Make sure to check previous posts for the current bid.

Thank you Marty so much!! For the book and ALL you do!!


----------



## wingnut (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Frankie...just to let you know, I submitted my $55 donation just now using the paypal button on the CHMR site


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks so much Joy!!!! You will absolutely love your surprise!!



:yes


----------



## Ojai Minis (Nov 15, 2011)

I will start the bid for Marty's book at $30. I LOVE those books!


----------



## Tammie (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you so much Marty for donating your awesome book....I LOVE your books!



My granddaughter who is due to arrive in about 5 weeks is definately going to need these books.





Our first bid on Marty's wonderful book "Christmas on Miniature Mountain" is at $30. Thank you Ojai Mini's and good luck....Happy bidding!






The bidding ends tonight at 7pm (central). This will make a wonderful Christmas present for some lucky child or even adult and you'll be donating to a wonderful cause as well!





Our total donations received as of this morning is...........$1,088.00 with pending pledges of $237 our total will be $1,325.00.








Just over a week to go and I hear it's going be an exciting week....stay tuned!


----------



## Reble (Nov 16, 2011)

Bid $35.00 for Christmas on Miniature Mountain.


----------



## chandab (Nov 16, 2011)

I won the bid on the first Ozark surprise bucket, it came today, beyond awesome. I'll share details after I get in from feeding mid-day meal (and probably after the vet visit, she's due at 1PM).

Edited to add: The contents of the surprise bucket, well there wasn't an actual bucket, but even better was a Kensington zipper Show tote in blue. The show tote contained: a blue sheet, a black halter and lead (halter has plaid trim), 2 t-shirts (one AMHR nationals shirt in yellow, and one cute horse cartoon shirt in white) plus an assortment of Ozark Mtn logo merch (notepad, water bottle, fly swatter and some tootsie pops). Just an awesome surprise bucket. Thank you Lisa.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 16, 2011)

We have 3 hours to go on Marty's book ! Thanks again Marty!!

We just have one week and one day to go!!



:shocked

With the holidays coming up and all are sooooo busy, before time gets away, won't you make your donation today?

How and where to send are on the first page, first post.

So glad you got your surprise from Lisa and thank you for sharing the contents!! Ozark does such an awesome job!!

Tammie, thanks for keeping track of all the donations and for all the updates!!



:yeah

YOU ARE ALL JUST THE BEST!!


----------



## REO (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey Frankie, can you maybe keep the top main title of the thread *$3 MISSION OF THANKS* and put whatever else in the 2nd title line?

Your change of titles everyday is still confusing people!

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=126685

When you change the main title, people can't find the thread





Just an idea! Just trying to help


----------



## Frankie (Nov 16, 2011)

:yeah



Congratulations Reble!!

Marty's books are awesome, I am sure you have a granddaughter who will adore that book.



:wink

We need to get your info to Marty, she is taking care of the shipping.

Thank you Marty!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 16, 2011)

We have an awesome item up for auction! Those of you with secret santa's, you may want to take a look.

Or, you have a wonderful horse sitter you need to show appreciation to,,,or to the special person who got you started in Miniatures.

We have a *custom charcoal portrait, about 18" x 22"*. Donated by rbrown who reads a lot on the forum but seldom posts. You can see samples of her work here: http://rbrownart.web...bumid=12265601.

It can be done before Christmas!

Thank you so very much for your support of CMHR,



:wub

You will need to provide a quality photo of the horse you would like to have done.

This is a wonderful, thoughtful gift that your family or friend will adore for years to come.



:OKinteresting

This auction will go until Friday at Noon Central Time.

You can pay by paypal or send check in US Mail.

Noon on Friday!!

Starting bid of $25


----------



## Reble (Nov 16, 2011)

Frankie said:


> :yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem so nice to help out a good cause and so nice of everyone to donate to also help out.

should I email Marty or You Frankie ?

Yep my grand daughter Olivia will love this..





My bid of $35.00 has been sent through Pay Pal for the CMHR


----------



## chandab (Nov 16, 2011)

Frankie said:


> We have an awesome item up for auction! Those of you with secret santa's, you may want to take a look.
> 
> Or, you have a wonderful horse sitter you need to show appreciation to,,,or to the special person who got you started in Miniatures.
> 
> ...


The link to see the artwork doesn't work for me.


----------



## rbrown (Nov 16, 2011)

chandab said:


> The link to see the artwork doesn't work for me.


Try this one: http://rbrownart.webs.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=12265601


----------



## chandab (Nov 16, 2011)

rbrown said:


> Try this one: http://rbrownart.webs.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=12265601


Thank you. That one worked, beautiful work.


----------



## Connie P (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow look at all the wonderful items up for auction! I have ALL of Marty's books and LOVE them!

It always humbles me tremendously the support of CMHR. With times being so hard for so many, you still open your pocketbooks to donate to the horses in need.


----------



## candycar (Nov 17, 2011)

I so want the charcoal portriat! I bid $50. I'll be too busy the next few days to keep a close eye on the bidding


----------



## Tammie (Nov 17, 2011)

Congratulations Reble (Mary) on winning Marty's book....I'm sure your granddaughter will LOVE it!!





Thank you Rhea for your very generous donation of the custom charcoal portrait! The bidding starts at $25....who will be the lucky winner of this awesome prize?

As of this morning our total donations received are $1,123!!



with additional pledges of $237 our total will be $1,360.





Thank you again each and everyone of you who have opened your hearts and your wallets to donate whether it be $3 or $50 every dollar makes a difference!

We appreciate you all so much!! Have a wonderful Day!!!


----------



## chandab (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah! Looks like some good donations heading CMHR's way. Where is everyone, this thread has been slow today?


----------



## Frankie (Nov 17, 2011)

Heyyyyyyyyyyy!! I apologize for my absence today. As many of you know I just moved back here from TN...but much of my stuff was still in TN, was making final arrangements today, plus work, to get the rest of my things here. That will be tomorrow!!

Thank you for fixing the web link and thank you so much for the wonderful donation!! I hope you will share with us the portrait when complete, if the winning bidder says it's ok.

I will be bidding, but it is not for me. I have a few private bidders contacting me.

ONE WEEK,,,WE JUST HAVE ONE WEEK TO GO!!



:shocked



:shocked





So much to do, people to get in touch with, prizes to win, money to count, more money to count!!!

Thanksgiving week is so very busy, so before you forget, just $3 to CMHR!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 17, 2011)

We have an awesome item up for auction! Those of you with secret santa's, you may want to take a look.

Or, you have a wonderful horse sitter you need to show appreciation to,,,or to the special person who got you started in Miniatures.

We have a custom charcoal portrait, about 18" x 22". Donated by rbrown who reads a lot on the forum but seldom posts. You can see samples of her work here: http://rbrownart.web...lbumid=12265601

It can be done before Christmas!

Thank you so very much for your support of CMHR,

You will need to provide a quality photo of the horse you would like to have done.

This is a wonderful, thoughtful gift that your family or friend will adore for years to come.

This auction will go until Friday at Noon Central Time

CURRENT BID IS AT $50

YOU NEED THIS!!!


----------



## Vintage_Farms (Nov 18, 2011)

Please put Vintage Farms bid for the charcoal painting at 75.00.

Thanks.


----------



## Tammie (Nov 18, 2011)

Our current bid on the charcoal drawing is $75!!!









It's not to late....this could be the perfect Christmas gift for yourself or a friend. The bidding closes at Noon (Central) TODAY!!!

It truly makes my heart happy to see the generosity of all of you here on this forum! Thank you all so much!





Time for the total.........as of this morning our total donations received are $1,143. Thank you Debra Sample, your check was received in yesterday's mail!!



with pledges our total will be $1,380. (this does not include the item up for bid right now).


----------



## Frankie (Nov 18, 2011)

:shocked

We have our BIGGEST MATCH!! This is a member who chooses to remain private!! For several years they have offered this AWESOME match and this match only makes the numbers take a huge jump and I mean HUGE!!

This member will match $2 for every $1 donated by you. THAT IS CORRECT! So if you donate $10 they donate $20...yes, your donation is being *DOUBLED!!!*

This match starts right now, Friday through Saturday midnight PST...if paid through paypal. But wait, it also includes all US Mail donations that have a postmark of today, Saturday, or Monday. We felt we needed to give those who have to get to the post office an extra day.



:yeah





There is now NO reason to wait!!

If you give $3, they give $6...your donation just became worth a total of $9. Really, where else do you get that type of return? We all know the answer to that!!

I want to hear that paypal button ring!!



:BigGrin

To donate: By paypal go to CMHR web site at www.chancesminihorserescue.org/ check on the left side of the page to donate.

Tammie Miller. For US Mail:

Tammie Miller is CMHR'S current treasurer - her address is: 5846 Craven Rd, Emmett, Mi 48022 - Please make all checks or money orders payable to CMHR

There is no limit!!

Keep hitting that button!!

GET TO THE POST OFFICE: I am sure Tammie's mail box can hold it all, if not, we'll get here a bigger one!!




:rofl



:BananaHappy


----------



## wingnut (Nov 18, 2011)

Frankie said:


> :shocked
> 
> We have our BIGGEST MATCH!! This is a member who chooses to remain private!! For several years they have offered this AWESOME match and this match only makes the numbers take a huge jump and I mean HUGE!!
> 
> ...


Well now, I'm now forced to make another donation. Please don't tell the husband!!


----------



## sfmini (Nov 18, 2011)

I just sent $100 via Pay Pal.


----------



## chandab (Nov 18, 2011)

wingnut said:


> Well now, I'm now forced to make another donation. Please don't tell the husband!!


Me, too!


----------



## Tammie (Nov 18, 2011)

wingnut said:


> Well now, I'm now forced to make another donation. Please don't tell the husband!!


Bless your heart Joy!!!









Your secret is safe with me!


----------



## Tammie (Nov 18, 2011)

chandab said:


> Me, too!


You guys are amazing!!




There is a special place in heaven for all of you wonderful people!! I know I've said this already but it cannot be said enough....THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!


----------



## Tammie (Nov 18, 2011)

chandab said:


> Me, too!


Two words.....YOU ROCK!!!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Here we go! Whoo hoo!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 18, 2011)

:yeah

Whooooooooooooohoooooooooooooo!!

Joy, Jody, Chanda, thank you so much!! Double your money!!

Double everybody"s money!!

Who's next?

The paypal button is kind of quiet!!

Really, I can hear the paypal button chime!!




:salute





Tammie, sorry more work for you,,,please keep track of dollar amounts for these days so we can let our special friend know what their donation will be. They want, the bigger the better!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 18, 2011)

Please put Vintage Farms bid for the charcoal painting at 75.00.

Thanks

CONGRATULATIONS!

I can't wait to see which horse you choose!

Thank you for the donation and all your support!!


----------



## Vintage_Farms (Nov 18, 2011)

Awesome, Now I just have to figure out who I want done.. I would also like to add another 50.00 to the double your donation thats going on right now. Should i pay pal it all at once or seperate ?


----------



## Frankie (Nov 18, 2011)

:yeah

You can pay it together and just add a note if you'd like.

Again, thank you so very very much!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 18, 2011)

Frankie said:


> :shocked
> 
> We have our BIGGEST MATCH!! This is a member who chooses to remain private!! For several years they have offered this AWESOME match and this match only makes the numbers take a huge jump and I mean HUGE!!
> 
> This member will match $2 for every $1 donated by you. THAT IS CORRECT! So if you donate $10 they donate $20...yes, your donation is being *DOUBLED!!!*



Thank you VERY MUCH to the private donor!



I just sent $100 via paypal in* honor of Wiz; he was a very grand old man*.



How exciting that my $100 just turned into $300!!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 18, 2011)

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU TO ALL! I am just speechless at the generosity. You are all the BEST!


----------



## REO (Nov 18, 2011)

My mare Lady would like me to send some in memory of her mom

*See The Light* (that I used to own.) Lady said she would like that.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 18, 2011)

:BananaHappy








:HappyBounce




:SoCool








:yeah








:SoHappy


----------



## WeeOkie (Nov 18, 2011)

Well, this is too good to be true. I'm going to have to send another $50.


----------



## walkermini (Nov 18, 2011)

I procrastinated on getting around to donating, but glad to see now my donation is tripled!


----------



## Vintage_Farms (Nov 18, 2011)

Just sent a pay pal for 150.00. Couldnt resist adding more its just to good a deal.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 18, 2011)

:yeah




:wub

Thank you so much, have a wonderful Thanksgiving!!!




I hear paypal calling you!!!



:BigGrin


----------



## Frankie (Nov 18, 2011)

$ + $ + $ = one more saved horse!!

Just $3 is all we are asking!! That's what? A lottery ticket? Less than a StarBucks coffee? The difference between a small and large combo meal?

With the double match going on, it's a great time to make your dollar worth more!

I BET IT'S EVEN IN YOUR COUCH



:yes


----------



## sfmini (Nov 18, 2011)

I didn't even think of making my donation in memory of a horse, but I would have to say it is in memory of our good old guy, Fishers Master Mickey. His name shows up in a lot of pedigrees and we are honored to have been his final home and the owners and breeders of his last daughter.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 18, 2011)

We have one more day left on the double your match! We have a donor who will be giving $2 for every dollar you give!!

We can't let this money go to waste,, they are ready and willing,, but we need you first!!

Paypal by midnight Saturday.

US Mail by Mondays mail.

More prizes, gifts, auctions to come!!

ONLY 6 MORE DAYS!!


----------



## Tammie (Nov 19, 2011)

WOO HOO!!! What an AWESOME day!!!!









You guys are the BEST!!! I can't tell you how much I look forward to logging on to my computer everyday....seeing the generosity and compassion you all exhibit here just warms my heart and makes my entire day!!








Congratulations to Vintage Farms for winning the charcoal portrait donated by Rhea Brown with a bid of $75.00. I hope you will share the finished portrait with us.

Also wanted to let Dawn's Chase Farm know that their check arrived yesterday!!! Thank you so much!!

Now for what you have all been waiting for.......our total donations received yesterday were $446.00 ($75 of which was the winning bid for charcoal portrait which I don't beleive qualifies for the match)






making our current grand total of donations received $1,589.00. Qualifying donations for the double match amount were $371.00. So $371.00 + $742.00 from our very generous anonymous donor = $1,113.00 of donations raised yesterday alone!!!











When all pledges and matches are received our grand total will be $2,568.00!!!

















It's not to late to get in on this unbelievable deal to triple your donation...it will continue through Midnight tonight for anyone using paypal and any donation mailed and postmarked the 18th, 19th or 21st will also be included. Just think a mere $3 donation now becomes $9!!! How awesome is that!!!


----------



## Marty (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you guys so much for this and you Carolyn for all your hard work. And don't forget, if you can't send us some money in these hard times, that's ok! Just send us some moral support and encouraging love and that helps us keep our heads up and bright when sometimes things look dim.

Everyone I want to go off topic for a minute and talk about foster homes: I know I will sound like a broken record but we really need foster homes. CMHR can take in so many more horses if we only have a place to put them. We do not want to keep any horse out there waiting for space that needs our help. Our foster homes are maxed and its not fair to ask them to keep taking in more and more horses for us. We need to expand our foster homes no matter what state you live in. We will get our horses to you so please, if you have an extra place for a little horse in need, we need you and that place. This will cost you nothing except for you to share your feed and time and if you need help with feed we will provide that too. We have two double registered former show geldings that are siting here and can't figure out why they are not getting adopted! I won't sugar coat it either: Our horses may not be adopted for months or a year or longer until someone adopts him. We do have guidelines and a foster care handbook but its really just very basic stuff. And we do not send people sick horses that will infect their own animals! So please if you have that extra corner you aren't using, a CMHR horse might fit in it perfectly.

Thanks so much from your CMHR Cruise Director!

Much love to all you beautiful people out there who are helping us along.


----------



## Mona (Nov 19, 2011)

Well, since I sold all my minis and now just have riding horses, I have found in the past tha one horse sort of equals 5 minis, so, with that in mind, my 3 horses should be equal to about 15 minis, so at $3 a mini, that makes it $45 and I'll toss in another $5 each for each of our 3 dogs, as I know they love to help out too, making it in total, $60 donation plus the generous match of the anonymous donor.



.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 19, 2011)

MIDNIGHT TONIGHT FOR THE PAYPAL FOLKS!!



:salute

For every $1 you donate, a special donor is giving an additional $2 for you!!

You have a best friend!!



:wub

US mail folks, you have until Monday postmark!!

The mailbox will surely be exciting next week!!



:BigGrin

A huge thank you to all!!


----------



## justminis24/7 (Nov 19, 2011)

Just send $50.00 via Pay Pal on behalf of Ripley the gelding I fostered until March 2011 for CMHR. He is now living happily in New York, but I still miss him everyday.

Dianne


----------



## Tammie (Nov 19, 2011)

DPJS said:


> Just send $50.00 via Pay Pal on behalf of Ripley the gelding I fostered until March 2011 for CMHR. He is now living happily in New York, but I still miss him everyday.
> 
> Dianne


Awww...bless your heart Dianne. I sure know what you mean about missing the little ones when they find their forever homes. My fosters will all forever be in my heart!


----------



## Getitia (Nov 19, 2011)

Our $100.00 donation is on its way.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks Dianne



Thank you Getitia for your continued support!! Heart says



.

We still have several hours to go for the match, it ends at midnight pacific time tonight!!

You have plenty of time to hit that paypal button, and is so easy!!

If you prefer to mail a check or money order, all of those with a postmark of yesterday, today and also Monday will too be part of this awesome match. MAKE sure you get it postmarked on Monday!!









To the wonderful, kind donor who does this match each year, or one very close. You know how I feel about you and I can not begin to say thank you enough. Not just the money, but the generosity you share spreads to so many. You double the kindness as well. Thank you


----------



## Frankie (Nov 19, 2011)

:charge

WE JUST HAVE A FEW HOURS LEFT!!



:impatient:

For every $1 you donate we have someone who wants to add $2 to that!!





We have until Midnight Pacific Time!!





Hurry!!



:run





We can't lose out on this additional funding!





We all should be stepping forward and helping such a wonderful cause.





It has been a long 2 weeks, only days to go.


----------



## chandab (Nov 19, 2011)

Frankie said:


>


Love this smilie, never seen it before.


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 19, 2011)

Finaly got my check in the mail today. Thank you all for what you do. I wish I could give more.


----------



## Mrs. Claus (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh my, we have been so busy around the toy shop and bakery we almost ran out of time.



I everyone!! what i lovely thing you are all doing to help these little ones!! Isnt Carolyn the best!! So many wonderful people here and you are all reaching deep into your pockets to help with feed, care, transport and anything to help the little horses have happier lives. There will be lots of happier horses thanks to each and every one of you.

We took up a little collection in the toy shop to help too!! The elves were so excited and wanted to help in any small way they could and even a few of the reindeer put a few coins in the hat....well Prancer tried to slip some Monopoly money in but Dasher caught him and made him put in some real money. We counted it twice to see who was naughty or nice and it looks like everyone was pretty nice.



So on behalf of Santa, myself, the elves and the reindeer we will be sending a check for 200.00 to help with Carolyns goal.

Now Santa seems to remember that he flew over some pretty big fancy schmansy barns last year and he said that he would also like to match the next $100.00 donation from one of those barns! And he said he would make your barn the first one he stops at this Christmas. That

Please make a 100.00 donation and and post that you want Santa to come to your house first so that we can send 300.00 to Chances this holiday!!

Merry Christmas and Happy Thanksgiving

Mrs. Claus


----------



## ~Dan (Nov 20, 2011)

Is it too late to send!?! I just got my check written out so unless someone goes into town tomorrow, it won't go out until Monday





Dan.


----------



## Tammie (Nov 20, 2011)

~Dan said:


> Is it too late to send!?! I just got my check written out so unless someone goes into town tomorrow, it won't go out until Monday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, definately not to late to send Dan. As long as it is postmarked no later than Monday the 21st your donation will be double matched.

Thank you so much for your generosity!!!


----------



## Tammie (Nov 20, 2011)

Getitia said:


> Our $100.00 donation is on its way.


Thank you so much Getitia!!!


----------



## Tammie (Nov 20, 2011)

Another great day thanks to all of you!!!







The generosity and compassion you continually show just leaves me speechless!

Our total donations received yesterday were $135.00 (without matches) for a grand total of donations received $1,724.00. With the generous double match from our wonderful anonymous donor an additional $270.00.








Our wonderful donor will also be double matching Getitia's $100 pledge and Mrs. Claus $200 pledge as well as the pledges from Topnotch Mini's & Dan and any other checks that are received postmarked November 18, 19 & 21.

So it not to late to get the BIGGEST donation for your money....just get your check in the mail tomorrow!!

Thank you so much Mrs. Claus for your very generous offer to double match the next $100 donation....Will anyone accept this offer?

Only 5 days left.....please open your hearts and your wallets to help CMHR continue to help the horses. We can't do this without your support and we are so greatful to each and everyone of you!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2011)

:yeah

We are all so grateful for all of you!! The horses can not thank you enough! I hope each time you read about one of the rescues your heart is warm as *YOU* have helped to give them another chance!!





It is time for our special Sunday Before Thanksgiving offer!





Again this year we have a special donor who asks to remain silent, who will give $1 for each post put on this thread from now until Monday at midnight, who express what they are thankful for this year. This really does add up.

That's right, they are donating a *$1 FOR you.*

Just add a post letting us know what you are thankful for and a $1 will be donated for you to CMHR! One post per member.

So if you are not in a position to help this year, and we understand, all you have to do is type.

This donor just wants to help and loves to hear the caring and heartfelt posts.

Happy Thanksgiving to all, please share with us!!


----------



## Ojai Minis (Nov 20, 2011)

I am grateful that it's raining today. It will keep the weeds growing for the horses



(I live in So. Cal and we do not have "pastures")

I'm super grateful for my life, even with my health issues.

I'm even more super grateful for CMHR and the wonderful space they have created for the poor minis that need help.

Edited to add - I am also VERY grateful for Lil Beginnings. I knew nothing about minis when I got them 9 years ago. All the information I get and all the friends I've made.

Happy Holidays to everyone!

Liz


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 20, 2011)

I was just thinking of all the things I am thankful for, even though it has been a rough year.

I am so thankful for the LB Forum... because of the forum I got to meet many forum friends, and through one of them (Getitia) I was able to purchase our dream mare this year. I am so thankful(and so is my husband now) that we bought Buckeye WCF Last Dance. We just adore her.

I am also especially thankful this year for hearing the most wonderful words ever: "It has been 5 years and your cancer is cured".

And of course I am thankful that there is a CMHR to look out for those minis in need, and for this anonymous donor!

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Flying minis (Nov 20, 2011)

I am grateful or healthy and happy family and friends, and for my wonderful horses who keep my sane!


----------



## wingnut (Nov 20, 2011)

Frankie said:


> :yeah
> 
> We are all so grateful for all of you!! The horses can not thank you enough! I hope each time you read about one of the rescues your heart is warm as *YOU* have helped to give them another chance!!
> 
> ...


How could I pass this up?? Well, I just can't! and I plan to send my horsie friends over too!

I am so incredibly blessed. Is life easy? Nope, but that just means it's not boring either





Nearly 3 years ago my husband showed me an ad for a beautiful little black filly. And then kept bringing up the subject. We brought that girl home and 5 more besides her in the months and years since then. I still look out back and cannot believe that I have 6 horses.

My family is healthy. My kids are amazing. My husband is working again after an extended layoff. I still have a job when this time last year that was something that was beginning to look questionable. Not only do I have a job, but I have a great job with a wonderful boss. I'm working full time at home now which came at an amazing time when working at home with a flexible schedule was absolutely necessary.

And then there's the great people on this message board. Talk about blessings and something to be thankful for!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 20, 2011)

Tammie said:


> Another great day thanks to all of you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Tammie, Did my $100 come through on paypal? It should have come through on Friday not long after the double match was announced. Thanks!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 20, 2011)

All it takes is a post? I'm gratful for that!!





I'm thankful for a wonderful husband, my children and their children.

I'm thankful to be living on a farm, and not in the city, and for my animals.

thanks to the donor for helping the little horses!


----------



## Tammie (Nov 20, 2011)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Hi Tammie, Did my $100 come through on paypal? It should have come through on Friday not long after the double match was announced. Thanks!


Yes, Parmela your $100 donation arrived through paypal and was included in the $446.00 received yesterday !! Thank you so very much!!


----------



## walkermini (Nov 20, 2011)

I donated but have to post so the wonderful donor adds another $1!





Im thankful for my Lord, my health, my family, friends, and that we have food to eat, clothes to wear, and shelter! Long story but two years ago my health was very iffy, and this year our financial situation was uncertain.

Im also very thankful for my HORSES! When my husband was laid off earlier this year, I faced the possibility of having to sell them, and though they arent a "necessity", I cant imagine having to go without them!





Had to add Im also thankful my hubby has another job, and I have my job of 4+ years when there ae alot of unemployed people out there still.


----------



## dianemcc (Nov 20, 2011)

I am thankful for my family If it was not for my husband and my child I dont k where I would be at today


----------



## chandab (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm thankful for my family and friends. Thankful I am able to have my horses. Thankful for CMHR and all the wonderful work they do, this forum, the wonderful person making the donation for giving thanks.


----------



## MeganH (Nov 20, 2011)

Here is my post to go for the $1 donation to CMHR! Thank you!


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you to the generous donor who is supporting these lovely minis in need.

This year I am thankful for my mini being trained to drive-- I can wait for all the adventures to come

I am also thankful for having the chance to attend and compete in a lot of horse shows that I otherwise wouldn't and all the wisdom I have gained from LB.

When I count my blessing I count my minis twice.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 20, 2011)

I am very thankful for the journey that has led me to where my life is today. I've gone through some dark times but I'm thankful that I've found a light that shines brightly - my fiance Robert. I'm also very thankful for my health, my job, my horses, my friends, Robert's huge family, people who take in any animal in need, the wonderful person donating for each post, and support networks like this wonderful forum!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 20, 2011)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> I am very thankful for the journey that has led me to where my life is today. I've gone through some dark times but I'm thankful that I've found a light that shines brightly - my fiance Robert. I'm also very thankful for my health, my job, my horses, my friends, Robert's huge family, people who take in any animal in need, the wonderful person donating for each post, and support networks like this wonderful forum!


AW! Parm, you brought tears to my eyes! God Bless you!


----------



## Farina (Nov 20, 2011)

i am just thankfull for the whole year. We started with no ASPC mare and now we have three great mares. I just love and adore all three. They all three are also in foal. I am thankful that my two other mares are in foal. My warmblood mare has given birth to a very sweet filly. Sometimes I can't walk without crunches because of an accident a few years ago but the filly has from day one no problems with that. I can lead her with crunches. She is such a sweety.

I am thankful for great friends made throu lilbegnnngs, americanshetlandforum and facebook. I am really thankful for Lewella, she has helped and advised me so much this year. I hope there are many years of friendship to come.

I am thankfull for Jackie and the opportunity she is given me for next year. It is a real pleasure to work with you.

I am thankfull for Hille (she won't read it) but she has walked through such dark times and is still a pleasure to be around and has her head up and her heart in the right place.

I am thankfull for my understanding and supporting husband.I couldn't have done it without him.

I am thankfull for all our other horses (and of course our mule too, no discrimination for long ears) and our entire family two-legged, four-legged, with or without wings.


----------



## Magic (Nov 20, 2011)

I am thankful for my family, my friends, our health and employment, and for the opportunity to own horses.



I'm also thankful for the volunteers of CMHR and that I can spare some money to help out horses in need. My check will be in the mail tomorrow. Thanks so much for all that you do!


----------



## Ojai Minis (Nov 20, 2011)

I love this thread



I know I already posted once so I don't expect a donation for this one. I just wanted to share that my heart is filled so full right now with the love that I am feeling.

Thank you for sharing your hearts.





Liz


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 20, 2011)

I am thankful for my Family, Friends, my dogs, cats, and horses. And all the blessings in life God has blessed me with. I am also thankful for LB!


----------



## Mona (Nov 20, 2011)

I am thankful for my family, my pets, my horses and my LIFE in general.

I am especially grateful for my loving, caring, selfless husband who has supported me and all my, what probably seem like silly, money burning ventures pertaining to my love for animals throughout the years, because he knows how much they mean to me, and how they play such a huge role in making my life whole and he does everything in his power to ensure my happiness.






I am also thankful for LB and the mountains of information and knowledge it has provided me over the years to help me become a better, well informed horse owner.

I am also thankful to CMHR and all rescues, that are there to help our little horses when they need that extra boost in life. So thank you to all of you for your hard work and to all of us that help to support them through our donations.

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING* to all of my American friends!


----------



## REO (Nov 20, 2011)

I am Thankful that my husband wasn't killed on Thursday when a coworker ran over him with a semi and the dual wheels rolled over him. For sure Angels were watching over him that day! He is hurt and on crutches but he could have been hurt way worse or killed! I thank God he's still here with me.

I am Thankful to the people that provide matches for this mission. For the people who help however they can and those that give to CMHR. The people who work hard in CMHR.

I am Thankful to Mary Lou for Lil Beginnings. Without LB many horses wouldn't have gotten the help they needed to live (info, help, advise, support) Even CMHR came together and started here. Thank you ML for ALL you do for all of us and for being so kind to me.

I am Thankful to my very real, special friends and Sisters. They know who they are! I couldn't make it without the extra special ladies in my life!


----------



## Vintage_Farms (Nov 20, 2011)

I am thankful for family and friends and my four legged kids. Also Thankful for CMHR and the work they do.

Just a thought, I dont get to the forum much anymore, but do remember this event so make a point of checking in . Has anyone posted on the sales board about this "mission" ? I think there are people out there checking the salesboard who dont come to the forum.

Dawn


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm thankful for my husband and son, for my mom, for my home and all my critters! I'm also thankful for God and his angels, his wisdom, guidence, and understanding in my life!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2011)

I just love every story!



:wub

Thanks so much for sharing and too for helping CMHR, because just by posting you are doing just that.

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO YOU ALL



:salute


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Nov 20, 2011)

Where to start? I'm thankful for good friends and a great family, thankful for a fantastic 2011 foal crop and each and every blessing the Lord has blessed me with



also am thankful for this very generous donor


----------



## Marty (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm thankful for all my friends everywhere. I'm thankful for Hus aka Mr. Retirement who works so hard to try to make things easier on me. I'm very grateful that my son is happy with the girl of his dreams but most of all, (and lucky for her) that I actually approve of her LOL! I am over the top thankful that they will be giving me the grandchild that I really need in my life.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 21, 2011)

Even in, not the best of times, there is still so much to be thankful for!!

Please share with us here, ad your post and a donor will give $1 to CMHR in your name!

This goes on until Midnight tonight!! Monday




:yeah


----------



## Frankie (Nov 21, 2011)

One of our largest prizes!!



:shocked

Ozark has donated another surprise bucket/package and this one is HUGE!!

This one is double, has a value of $100 +

Ohhhhhhhh WAIT!!

We have 2 of these,,,yes 2 at a value of $100 +

We will take bids on these 2 valuable prizes until noon on Weds.

The top 2 bidders will win one each!!

We are starting the bidding at $75 each.

Please watch the previous posts to know how high you need to bid.

Go tell a friend or two or three!

I can tell you there are GREAT items in this surprise!!

Myself and Tammie will help to track the top 2 by posting here and letting you know who they are and what the top 2 bids are.

Secret Santa's,,,,,hint......something for you, something for them!!

Thank you Lisa and Ozark Tack for being such a great supporter of CMHR!!

This should be a very interesting action to watch!!





Till Noon on Weds.

Still taking posts of Thanksgiving until Midnight tonight! Just post what you are thankful for and a $1 will be given by someone else, for you!


----------



## Lori W (Nov 21, 2011)

I am continually thankful for all of God's many blessings! Husband, family, friends, our animals. Job for me, retirement (with some income!) for my husband. I am especially thankful that my husband loves our little minis (even though he may deny it!) and helps me so much with their care.

Thanks, too, to those on this forum who post questions and especially those who provide thoughtful answers. Thanks also to CMHR, for the important work you do to rescue, rehabilitate and rehome miniature horses.


----------



## Tammie (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow! reading all these posts about what you all are thankful just warms my heart!!



Thank you all for taking the time to post what you are thankful for and earning a $1 for the rescue!! You have all made a difference and for that I thank you....we will receive $20 (for yesterday)just for you taking the time to do this....if you haven't posted what you are thankful for yet



take the time to do so and let all your friends know that they can help to! It doesn't get much easier.





I am so very thankful for my family and that we are all healthy and the upcoming birth of my 1st grandchild (a granddaughter)!! I am thankful God has given me the life I have, although not always easy or perfect I am very happy with it...and for my wonderful husband who is always thinking of me and trying to make everything perfect for me....bless his heart!! For all of my animals....just can't imagine life without them! They truly make my heart sing with happiness!! This year I am very happy that my son was not deployed to Afghanistan this past July like he was supposed to be. Although I could not be more proud of him and his committment to the Marine Corp. I am thankful for my involvement with CMHR and the passion I have for this rescue and all the wonderful people involved with it. I am thankful for being blessed with a few very wonderful friends who I love to pieces and wouldn't trade for anything....I could go on and on....

Our total donations received yesterday were $30 for a grand total of donations received $1,754. + several pledges still pending (I will let you know as the checks arrive) We also will receive $20 from a very generous donor for all of you telling us what you are thankful for.

Thank you again Lisa from Ozark Mountain for your generous donations to help raise money for CMHR. Bidding on these 2 new buckets will begin at $75.....Happy bidding my friends!!


----------



## Flying minis (Nov 21, 2011)

I'll start one of the Ozark $100+ packages, bidding $50! Come on folks, let's play!


----------



## Tammie (Nov 21, 2011)

Flying minis said:


> I'll start one of the Ozark $100+ packages, bidding $50! Come on folks, let's play!


Bidding on these items begins at $75.00


----------



## Flying minis (Nov 21, 2011)

:RollEyesOops, sorry, missed that! Then I'll start one at $80.00


----------



## Tammie (Nov 21, 2011)

Flying minis said:


> :RollEyesOops, sorry, missed that! Then I'll start one at $80.00



Woo Hoo!!! Fantastic!!


----------



## sedeh (Nov 21, 2011)

I haven't been on the forum lately and to my chagrin...forgot about this annual fundraiser for CMHR! Yikes! I'm thankful that in this economy my husband and I have jobs and a roof over our heads! I'm thankful that my 83 yo parents are still in good health and are having Thanksgiving with us...along with my husband's parents..so we're both blessed. I'm very thankfull to have a husband that loves critters and puts up with all my additions.



And I'm really thankful that we have CMHR to look after the minis that end up in less fortunate homes. With that I'm sending my donation, and of course all of our critters say "me too" So with 15 horses, 6 sheep(new additions), 4 dogs and 6 cats...plus 2 humans...that's 33! SO we'll make it an even $100. Thank you CMHR!


----------



## WeeOkie (Nov 21, 2011)

I am thankful for so many things -- most of them have been mentioned above. Yesterday our pastor said that we do not have to be thankful for every circumstance but we can be thankful in every circumstance. I am not thankful for the May tornado that took most of our home and horse facilities, but I am so very thankful that my husband, myself, and all my horses survived this terrible event. I am thankful for all my friends who helped out, and I am thankful that I can help some of God's creatures who need food, and care, and love by supporting CMHR.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Nov 21, 2011)

So many things to be thankful for and I enjoyed reading everyone's positive, thankful posts - so thanks to the person who had this generous idea!

In this post I'd like to say I'm thankful for our little "Rose" who we adopted from CMHR. She's a doll and a joy to be around. While still shy with us on occasion (well, really, only when the halter comes out)she's always very sweet around children, including my toddler Livia who I am also very thankful for.

Thank you Lee and family for fostering Rose and just for being nice people, and thank you CMHR for all you do!!


----------



## SilverDollar (Nov 21, 2011)

I have so much to be thankful for! Family and friends, good health, two good jobs for my husband and me, my herd of horses and pets which include our two CMHR adoptees, Winnie and Velvet. I thank God that I live in a country that's free and protected by our devoted soldiers and their families, who sacrifice so much for us. I am thankful that my husband supports all my horse endeavors, and that he graciously agreed to open our barn and our hearts to foster four CMHR horses, two of which we've adopted and two that are still looking for their forever homes (Chelse and Sugar). I am so fortunate to work with a wonderful Board of Directors for CMHR. These women share my passion to rescue and protect these little horses that find themselves in dire straits through no fault of their own.

And lastly, I am so VERY thankful to all the supporters of CMHR--our foster homes, adopters, financial supporters, and everyone who supports us in whatever way they can--without you ALL, none of what we do would be possible. From the bottom of my heart, THANK YOU!


----------



## CASINO (Nov 21, 2011)

I am thankful for my health and freedom. And thankful for my GOOD friends, doggies, bunnies and lovely horses.

Thank You Miss B! Thank you Getitia & Les! Thank you Robby, Andrea & Marcia!


----------



## Reble (Nov 21, 2011)

My list of being thankful would go on for ever so decided to put this up

But the one thing I would like to say: Is who ever is doing this, $1.00 for each of us to

say why we are thankful, will be so blessed... THANK YOU... for your generous gift.

By Author Unknown

Be thankful that you don't already have everything you desire.

If you did, what would there be to look forward to?

Be thankful when you don't know something,

for it gives you the opportunity to learn.

Be thankful for the difficult times.

During those times you grow.

Be thankful for your limitations,

because they give you opportunities for improvement.

Be thankful for each new challenge,

because it will build your strength and character.

Be thankful for your mistakes. They will teach you valuable lessons.

Be thankful when you're tired and weary,

because it means you've made a difference.

It's easy to be thankful for the good things.

A life of rich fulfillment comes to those who are also thankful for the setbacks.

Gratitude can turn a negative into a positive.

Find a way to be thankful for your troubles,

and they can become your blessings.


----------



## ~Dan (Nov 21, 2011)

I am so fortunate, and unfortunatley, being an ignorant teenager, often takes thing for granted.

However, when it really comes down to it, I have a lot to be thankful for...

2 wonderful parents

A roof over my head

Warm, clean, nice clothes

Food in my stomach

My health

2 wonderful minis, Polly and Titan, and a great, old, dog, Toby

23 llamas who I am able to care for and love as if they were my own

A best friend, Starr, who is TRULY my best friend

And my ability to learn and get a good education

There are so many more I can't think of, but I do know that I'm so blessed to have what I have and to be able to do what I am able to do!!

Dan.


----------



## chandab (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, I already posted a thankful post, but wanted to add... Thankful for good news from the vet, today. Now to wait for blood test results from the other vet to see just how good the news is.


----------



## CASINO (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey - haven't seen a bid on the second Ozark bucket! I'll bid $75.00


----------



## chandab (Nov 22, 2011)

CASINO said:


> Hey - haven't seen a bid on the second Ozark bucket! I'll bid $75.00



If the big buckets are anything like the regular buckets, you won't be disappointed. I bought the first regular bucket, and was absolutely thrilled with its contents. Can't wait to hear what he big buckets hold. Good luck, bidding.


----------



## Lori W (Nov 22, 2011)

I'll take the second Ozark bucket to $90.


----------



## Connie P (Nov 22, 2011)

I haven't had a moment to stop in here for a couple days. What a wonderful surprise to stop in and see all the posts regarding thanks! I enjoyed each and every one.





I also have so many things to be thankful for that I would never be able to list them all here, but I can say that I am SO VERY thankful for each and every one of you whom continue to support CMHR year after year. Without all of you none of this would be possible, my hat is off to you all!









How exciting! A BIG bucket from Ozark! Wonder how many goodies will be in there?






:BananaHappy


----------



## Tammie (Nov 22, 2011)

So sorry for my delay getting on here today but I had to get my chores done, fit my work out in and get to a doctor appointment.....but I'm here now!





I again want to take the time to thank everyone one of you who took the time to come on here and tell us all what you are thankful for....I so enjoyed reading all your posts! I also want to thank our generous donor for giving a $1 to CMHR for every "thankful" post....God Bless you all!!!



We received another $10 yesterday for all your posts...giving us a total of $30 just for you taking the time to let us know what you are thankful for!!! Woo Hoo!!!





In addition to the $30 we will receive from our very generous donor we received an additonal $100 donation (thank you so much Sandra Harris



) giving us a total of donations received of $1,854. This does not include any pledges (which are becoming to many to mention but I will let you know as I receive the checks--please bear with me), matches or the $1 donations for the thankful posts. With the double matches from our generous donor on donations received we will be receiving an additional $1,012 + $600+ from qualifying pledges not yet received.












How AWESOME is that!!!!!

I cannot tell you how much I have enjoyed being a part of this years $3 Mission of Thanks! You are all so wonderful! Thank you....Thank you....Thank you!!


----------



## sfmini (Nov 22, 2011)

I'll bid $90 on the first Ozark bucket.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2011)

I was in TN AND back today, so nice to get home and see the wonderful posts!!

Tammie, I know this becomes a task, thank you so much for keeping up with it all!



:yeah





TOMORROW WE HAVE MORE PRIZES YET!!

THANKS TO EACH OF YOU, AND I MEAN YOU!!

WE ONLY HAVE TWO DAYS LEFT, JUST TWO!!



:shocked


----------



## Pwest2u2 (Nov 23, 2011)

I would like to bid $95 on one of the buckets.


----------



## Marty (Nov 23, 2011)

I guess this is a good time to tell you about Miss Tennessee.

I heard about this little filly in a really bad place in the foothills so I went to check her out. The owners were a father and son team and pretty drunk. They had been arrested many times over for asault with a deadly weapon, assault and battery, rape, and the list went on. The barn was huge and packed from top to bottom with years of garbage like you would see on that show "Hoarders." It was dark inside and I had to fight my way throught the junk to the back where the horses were kept. They were locked up in stalls burried in feces up to their knees. Part of the tin roof had collapsed and they were soaking wet as it was pouring down sleet at the time.

Miss Tennessee was laying down and there was dryed up blood all over her and the stall. She couldn't walk or get up. They carried her out to a place so I could see her better and got her to her feet just for a second and that is when I realized what had happened to her. Besides being skin and bones with a huge belly, I'm possitive they had trimmed her feet with a hack saw. It was laying right there with her with the dried up blood on it. They were trying to sell her to me and told me she was a world champion jumper and rode very well. I played along with them and agreed she was wonderful. Reported back to the Board of the situation and we all worked very hard on a plan on how to get her out of there. It was not easy.

When our hostess Frankie, Carolyn, heard about our Little Miss Tennessee she applied to adopt her in record time. She is now known as "Misty" of course and lives quite a great life with her as you can only imagine!

Here is her video:

http://www.youtube.com/user/gini1944#p/u/13/i9nMm3B_qIM

http://www.youtube.com/user/gini1944#p/u/12/KBPkbsLWBaQ


----------



## Farina (Nov 23, 2011)

I would like to bid 100$ for one bucket.

I hope I can bid even if I live in europe?


----------



## sfmini (Nov 23, 2011)

I will bump my bid up to $100.


----------



## Tammie (Nov 23, 2011)

Good Morning everyone!

I'll get right down to business.....our total donations recieved yesterday were $16.00 (Thank you Kayla Blackburn and Foster & Joan Blackburn your checks qualifying for the double match donation were received yesterday)our GRAND total of donations received so far is $1,870.00 -- this does not include any pledges not yet received or the $1 donations for the 'thankful' posts or any of the double match donations. I have honestly lost track of pledges but will let everyone know when their check arrives. With the $30 from our generous donor for the 'thankful' posts and the double matches that will be an additional $1,038.00 from donations already received not to mention the qualifying pledges for a total of $2,938.00.








Only Two days left folks.....if you haven't already and it is in your power to do so



donate today! We cannot do this without your continued support and the wonderful feeling of knowing your helping a horse in need is really it's own reward! As a foster mom to 3 CMHR horses...just knowing they are safe, cared for and loved brings me GREAT joy and this is all possible because of all of you!!!














to all of you bidding on the $100 buckets....there is still time! I think the current bids are at $100 and $95! Lots more to come too....it's going to be an exciting finale to our 6th annual $3 Mission of Thanks!! Stay tuned.....


----------



## Pwest2u2 (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh heck I will up my own bid on the one bucket to $135.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 23, 2011)

One of our largest prizes!!

Ozark has donated another surprise bucket/package and this one is HUGE!!

This one is double, has a value of $100 +

Ohhhhhhhh WAIT!!

We have 2 of these,,,yes 2 at a value of $100 +

We will take bids on these 2 valuable prizes until noon on Weds.

The top 2 bidders will win one each!!

*UNTIL NOON TODAY: THAT IS PACIFIC TIME!!!*

*I BELIEVE WE HAVE BOTH AT $100 AND $135*

Tomorrow will be so very busy, I hope you go ahead and donate today so it doesn't slip your mind.

Remember, as I did, when you are out feeding your horses today,,,they DO have someone to feed them, please help with those that do not!!

HAPPY, HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 23, 2011)

We have 2 sets of home make rope halter tree ornaments donated by Shadow Paints here on the forum! They were made with special care by her and her sister.

They are really adorable!

Could be THE perfect present for your secret Santa.

Shipping will be paid for by Shadow Paints!!



:yeah

You may see a picture here:


Or myself or Becca can send one via email.

Because we currently have an auction going on for the buckets: we are going to sell these wonderful ornaments, and it is the season!





We have 2 sets. There are 5 halter ornaments per set.

$25 per set.

Paypal or us mail.

Just lets us know here you want to purchase one of the sets!!

Thank you Shadow Paint!!!

Good Luck!!


----------



## shadowpaints (Nov 23, 2011)

no problem! we love our ornaments and just know everyone will here also!


----------



## shadowpaints (Nov 23, 2011)

here are a few pics of the ornaments!






this little ornaments are just 3 inches long!






arent they adorable?


----------



## New mini (Nov 23, 2011)

I will go $150.00 for 1 of the buckets.


----------



## wingnut (Nov 23, 2011)

Marty: Where can I find a current (or as current as possible) image of Misty? I want to share her story on my Facebook page. Thanks!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 23, 2011)

Joy, I have a new picture of Misty, taken 4 days ago, problem is, I can't get it off my phone!!




:wacko





I can txt to you, I have no idea what I am doing wrong. Except it's just me.

I tried to post to facebook, says wrong address.

It may just be I need some sleep!!

Message me a number if you'd like!!

Thanks Marty for sharing her story.

Misty is doing awesome!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 23, 2011)

If there is anyone who can get pictures from your phone, to here...would like to share her new picture here as well. Please message me your number and I will text it to you. I STILL can't get it to my computer.





Then all can see her improvement.

Surprise buckets are at $135 and $150



:BananaHappy

There's still time!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 23, 2011)

Not much time left on the surprise bucket!!

Come on Jody, surely you won't let someone beat you out. After all, how much did I pay for your tree several years back just because I had to win something at the auction.





We still have the ornaments available.

But, only 2 days left on the mission!!!!!

TWO DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please give today,,,tomorrow will be busy for sure!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 23, 2011)

To donate: By paypal go to CMHR web site at www.chancesminihorserescue.org/ check on the left side of the page to donate.

For US Mail:

Tammie Miller is CMHR'S current treasurer - her address is: 5846 Craven Rd, Emmett, Mi 48022 - Please make all checks or money orders payable to CMHR.




:salute





JUST $3


----------



## sfmini (Nov 23, 2011)

Ouch Carolyn!! And may I ask, just where is that tree now???? Hummmm??????

You going to rejoin Mid America now that you are moving back? we are AMHR as well as AMHA now.

Ok, ok, ok, $140.

This is hurting, I just um. well. will have a surprise announcement soon, on Sunday and yes, four hooves and it whinnies. Needs new supplies for this surprise.


----------



## Pwest2u2 (Nov 23, 2011)

I will bid $145!


----------



## Tammie (Nov 23, 2011)

west2u said:


> I will bid $145!


Woo Hoo!! A bidding war.....how exciting!!!








Were at $145 & $150.....anyone else want in on the action?!?


----------



## Pwest2u2 (Nov 23, 2011)

Tammie said:


> Woo Hoo!! A bidding war.....how exciting!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well is it over? I am home for lunch and can do the paypal if it is, or I will take care of it after work.


----------



## New mini (Nov 23, 2011)

If I won this will have to wait until next week. I am going to be tied up all weekend but I will purchase this bucket


----------



## wingnut (Nov 23, 2011)

Wooohooo!!!!! My "bucket" came today





I am the happy recipient of a fabulous black Kensington show bag (with a lovely brown plaid accented sides), a matching black with brown plaid accents halter, a red sheet for my largest girl, a really funny horse t-shirt and a lovely red AMHR t-shirt with an embroidered mini and cart on the left chest area. The sprinkling of mini lolipops were the perfect surprise.

The fact that the one t-shirt and the horse "sheet" are both red really tickles me....love red!!!



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## wingnut (Nov 23, 2011)

Frankie: I just sent you a message....can't wait to see (and share!) the pic.


----------



## SilverDollar (Nov 23, 2011)

Frankie said:


> We have 2 sets of home make rope halter tree ornaments donated by Shadow Paints here on the forum! They were made with special care by her and her sister.
> 
> They are really adorable!
> 
> ...


If these are not already sold yet, I would love to purchase a set--they're adorable! I'll email you as well. Thank you!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 24, 2011)

Joy, thanks for letting us know about your surprise!!



Lisa does such a great, great job!!



I sent you a text.





We still have one set of the Christmas Ornaments available. They are just too cute!!





Picture above in this post!!

One set of 5 left to sale: $25

Thanks so much to each who have donated such wonderful prizes and provided awesome matches through our Mission!!



:yeah





One day,,,we have just one day left,,,in case I didn't say, we only have one day remaining!!!



:shocked


----------



## Connie P (Nov 24, 2011)

:yeah This is SO exciting! Happy Thanksgiving to all! I hope you all have a very blessed day and the horses thank you so very much for opening your hearts to them again this year!


----------



## Tammie (Nov 24, 2011)

west2u said:


> Well is it over? I am home for lunch and can do the paypal if it is, or I will take care of it after work.


Congratulations west2u on winning one of the $100 bucket packages!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 24, 2011)

*To donate: By paypal* go to CMHR web site at www.chancesminihorserescue.org/ check on the left side of the page to donate.

For US Mail:

Tammie Miller is CMHR'S current treasurer - her address is: 5846 Craven Rd, Emmett, Mi 48022 - Please make all checks or money orders payable to CMHR.




:salute


----------



## Tammie (Nov 24, 2011)

HAPPY THANSGIVING everyone!!! I wish each and everyone of you a blessed day! Hard to believe this is the last day of our $3 Mission of Thanks....not sure where the time went. I cannot thank you all enough for your generosity and support for CMHR. It is the kindness and generosity of all of you that make CMHR possible. You are an amazing group of people!!!











Even though the $3 Mission of Thanks will be coming to an end today for another year please remember you can donate anytime and NO donation is to small. Every $ helps us to continue taking care of the horses already in our care and the ones yet to come to us.

Congratulations to west2u and newmini for winning the $100 bucket packages with bids of $145 & $150. I'm sure you are going to LOVE them.





Our total donations received yesterday were $109.00 (thank you Dan and Getitia) these checks were qualifying donations for the double match so this $109 + the $218 match has just turned into $327.00. So our total donations received so far is $1,979.00 this does not include matches, pledges not yet received or the money from the last bucket auction. Our total with matches is $1,979.00 + $1,256.00 in matches = $3,235.00 + $295 proceeds from bucket raffle = $3,530.00 + $25 for ornament set = $3,555.00!!!!!!






I will update this total as the pledged amounts are received.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 24, 2011)

I just can't believe how fast the 3 weeks have gone again this year!!! It just seems like yesterday was the first post. It has been a busy 3 weeks, filled with lots of good prizes, great matches and even greater people. It is so much fun, filled with warmth from all the kind, caring people, known as miniature horse people!!!

Thank you to all at CMHR who really are the ones who do all the work. This part is easy, type a little, beg sometimes...but those at CMHR are out in the cold, heat, dead of night, what ever it takes to get a horse to safety... and we, along with hundreds of horses are truly grateful for them.

Connie thank you so much,,,Marty we love hearing of the wonderful stories thank you,,,Tammie, you have done a kick butt job during your first mission, I know it is not always easy to keep up with all that is going on, thank you.

It is Thanksgiving...again, it is a verb. Please show action on this day of thanks and give your donation to the end of our 6th annual, $3 Mission of Thanks!!

Happy Thanksgiving to all, be safe, be happy, for all others, pay it forward!!

It will take a good week to keep up with a total, so watch for it in the title of the post.

Again:


----------



## justjinx (Nov 24, 2011)

Mine is a little late but I just made my contribution in remembrence of my beloved gelding, CJ, whom I just lost 2 1/2 weeks ago. justjinx


----------



## Frankie (Nov 24, 2011)

There is no late...it was only given at a different time!!




:yeah

Thank you all again so very much!!

Today is usually a rather slow day, my hope is a Thanksgiving, filled with giving!!


----------



## shadowpaints (Nov 24, 2011)

make sure that who ever bought the ornaments emails me with their mailing address so i can get these sent on monday! thanks all!


----------



## Pwest2u2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Tammie said:


> Congratulations west2u on winning one of the $100 bucket packages!!!


Yipee



, I sent the money this morning and went ahead and sent $150 to match the other bucket winners amount. Who do I get a hold of, to give them my address?

Thanks for all you guys do.


----------



## Tammie (Nov 24, 2011)

west2u said:


> Yipee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much west2u for your generosity and for bumping up your final bid to match the other winning bid....you ROCK!! Your payment via paypal has been received. I am positive you will love this!! Please contact Frankie with your address and she will make sure you receive your prize.


----------



## Tammie (Nov 24, 2011)

justjinx said:


> Mine is a little late but I just made my contribution in remembrence of my beloved gelding, CJ, whom I just lost 2 1/2 weeks ago. justjinx


Frankie's absolutely right....it is never to late. I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved CJ. Thank you for honoring his memory with a donation. God speed CJ!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about CJ Cyndia. RIP little one.

Thank you to all for all your generosity this year. I am so humbled by all of you who give to the rescue. It truly is what allows us to do what we do.











*THANK YOU* Frankie for being our *wonderful* host again this year. You are the best! HUGE HUGS my friend!

Thank you to the wonderful Board Of Directors - you are all very special to me.

Thank you to Marylou for always standing behind us and letting us post here on her wonderful board.

Thank you all of our fosters, adopters, transporters and anyone whom is involved up close to the rescue - you are all appreciated more than you will ever know.

I sure hope I have not left anyone out, but if I did - THANK YOU TO YOU TOO!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 24, 2011)

I just have to say again how thankful I am for CMHR.

This morning I was out feeding, and like Marty said, Misty is at my house and has been for a few years. If you have never seen pictures of Misty's condition when taken in by CMHR, you should go to their website and look at Miss Tennessee's story, rescue 2009.

When I saw her story posted, I believe it took me less than 2 minutes to email and call every one with CMHR and I told them I didn't care what it took, I wanted her with me because I could not stomach the fact she should ever have to endure that life style again.

I did nothing... many responded to her plight. It was CMHR who saved her, went in and gave her the chance to have a spoiled mini life. It was CMHR who covered her vet bills, got her to one awesome foster home...CMHR does all the work. I just so happen to be one of the beneficiary's of all their hard work, and that is truly how I view it.

I have passed on a current picture of her I hope will get posted soon.

Misty has brought so much to my life, my grandson's life. My grandson Hunter loves to tell her story to anyone who will listen, he is very proud of the fact the horse he helps to care for came via a rescue. He will also not hesitate to tell you the importance of a horse rescue. He also helped to name her, as I was calling her Miss T.

Coming from a child, the thing he said that made me smile most: "Grandma, Misty knows how important she is to us".





This is only one of many, many success stories.





I have to thank YOU, because without you as well, and your donations, Hunter wouldn't know how important Misty is to his life lessons.

You all have been so wonderful!





I hope your Thanksgiving was filled with giving!!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 25, 2011)

Here is a photo of Miss Tennessee aka "Misty" the day she was rescued:






and here she is today living a life of luxury with Carolyn!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 25, 2011)

I want to share a more recent case with you all. Mama Pony aka "Prize" was adopted out at one time and just recently came back to CMHR in terrible shape. She is being fostered by Julie Miller and family and I just cannot believe the turn around in such a short period of time. Bless you Julie for doing such a marvelous job!





Prize when she came back to us just a few short weeks ago






:











and this is what she looks like today!


----------



## Tammie (Nov 25, 2011)

I hope you all had a very wonderful and blessed Thanksgiving. I myself felt like it was Thanksgiving everyday for the past 3 weeks. I know I speak for all of us here at CMHR when I say we are so thankful for all of you!! This was my 1st $3 Mission of Thanks and I cannot tell you how amazing it was to be involved....seeing the continued generosity of all of you day after day brought so much joy to my heart!





As our 6th Annual $3 Mission of Thanks comes to a close....I would like to thank all the generous donors on this wonderful forum, Frankie for putting her heart and soul into organizing and putting this on now for the past 6 years!!, Mary Lou for allowing us the use of this wonderful forum, the entire board of CMHR who in my opinion are 4 of the most wonderful people on earth, all of our fosters, adoptors, sponsors, transporters and anyone else who has been involved with CMHR to keep us going and make us what we are today!!












I am happy to report that we received another $239 in donations yesterday!! Woo Hoo!!



Bringing our total of donations recevied to $2,218. This is just the total for the donations actually received....we still have our matches, our $1 'thankful' donations, a few auctions still to be paid and some pledges that are on their way. I will continue to update as these donations come in.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 25, 2011)

Connie, thank you for putting Misty's picture up, sorry for the quality, it is a cell phone picture but wanted recent, as in a few days ago and could not locate my camera.

Tammie, I've got to get my halter money to you, watch for it today.

Also, did you add up the thank you posts? I need to let that match donor know the total. If you haven't, I can go do it.

I have several others I have to contact with other information and will do so later today.

I DO NOT do black Friday...well for one reason only...my horse feed is on sale, $2 off a bag, and that sure adds up, so for the horses only, I am about to go brave through it!!

THANK YOU TO ALL!


----------



## Tammie (Nov 25, 2011)

Frankie said:


> Connie, thank you for putting Misty's picture up, sorry for the quality, it is a cell phone picture but wanted recent, as in a few days ago and could not locate my camera.
> 
> Tammie, I've got to get my halter money to you, watch for it today.
> 
> ...


Frankie we had a total of 30 thankful posts!!


----------



## wingnut (Nov 25, 2011)

Connie P said:


> Here is a photo of Miss Tennessee aka "Misty" the day she was rescued:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Connie thanks for posting these! I'm sorry that I didn't get to it yet Frankie!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 26, 2011)

Joy, no problem at all. Busy time of year, we can't always get to everything. I just sent to a few people hoping at least one could get it posted.





I just wanted those who remembered her to know how she was doing and what great things CMHR did for her.

I can't wait to see our total!!





If you haven't received a prize, or an item from an auction you have coming, please let me know!!

What a great 3 weeks, with some great people!!

Already having withdraws.

Prize and Misty are just a few of the wonderful success stories at CMHR, because of you and your continued support, they and others have a chance to be cared for and spoiled, just like your minis. Thank you so much!!


----------



## fancyshadow (Nov 27, 2011)

Frankie,

I still have your halter here, but don't know where to send it.

Angie


----------



## shadowpaints (Nov 29, 2011)

sent the ornaments this morning! cant wait till the recipient gets it!


----------



## SampleMM (Dec 1, 2011)

My Goodness, CMHR even sends out a "Thank You" for your donation. This group is outstanding all the way around.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 1, 2011)

SampleMM said:


> My Goodness, CMHR even sends out a "Thank You" for your donation. This group is outstanding all the way around.



I agree Debbie, totally professional organization!


----------



## REO (Dec 2, 2011)

That "thank you" email was very nice!





Tammie is an awesome addition to the CMHR team


----------



## cretahillsgal (Dec 2, 2011)

I've not been on LB as much as I used to, so just now seeing that you posted the updated pics of Momma (aka Prize). Thanks! She really has made alot of improvement since she came here. She and Trooper both are such sweet, gentle horses.


----------



## shadowpaints (Dec 3, 2011)

just wondering if the ornaments made it safe..


----------



## chandab (Dec 3, 2011)

Do we have a total, yet, or still waiting on final pledges and matches to arrive?


----------



## Tammie (Dec 3, 2011)

chandab said:


> Do we have a total, yet, or still waiting on final pledges and matches to arrive?


No total yet....I'll update as soon as I have the final total.


----------



## LisaB Ozark (Dec 3, 2011)

Ozark Mtn Minitack.com is going to donate $1 for every order we receive in December to CMHR. If you place an order and mention CMHR in comments then we will donate an additional $1. Hopefully we can add some great numbers to this awesome rescue !!

Merry Christmas,

Lisa

www.minitack.com


----------



## Connie P (Dec 4, 2011)

You are so kind Lisa!


----------



## Pwest2u2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Wholley Molley! I just got my bucket from Lisa, she was more than generous! Thanks you so much for all the stuff, a blanket, sheet, bell boots, halter/lead,grooming tote, t-shirts and much much more.I got it at work and opened it here, my co-worker just watched as I kept taking things out. What an early Christmas present.

Thanks again,







west2u said:


> Yipee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Frankie (Dec 6, 2011)

:yeah



Thanks Lisa so much for your continued support!!

I hope many take advantage of your wonderful offer!!

Have a wonderful, joyous Holiday to all!!!



:wub


----------



## LisaB Ozark (Dec 7, 2011)

Glad you liked your bucket !! The girls in the office enjoy making them since the get free rein.

Remember - anyone who orders from us in December and mentions CMHR - helps CMHR. $1 for every order and an additional $1 when you mention CMHR.

Merry Christmas - look forward to sending a big check to CMHR.

My link


----------



## Tammie (Dec 7, 2011)

Ok everybody I know you have all been patiently waiting for a total for the 6th Annual $3 Mission of Thanks....there are a few things still possibly pending but this is what we have received so far *$3,574.50*!!!!











Thank you all again for your generosity....thank you...thank you...thank you!

Please know how much you are all valued and appreciated here at CMHR. We could not do this without your support.


----------



## New mini (Dec 7, 2011)

I should have posted this before. I got my bucket late Sat. night. Lisa, I am thrilled with what I got. I also received a blanket, sheet, grooming supplies, bell boot and socks plus other things.

Thanks again


----------



## Frankie (Dec 7, 2011)

Tammie, thank you so much for the total!! I know it has been a lot of additional work for you.

To those who received your surprise buckets from Ozark, thank you for letting us know as well,,,Lisa does such an awesome job!!

TO ALL THAT DONATED AND CONTINUE TO DO SO...


----------

